# The Sons of Dorn.(Recruitment Thread)



## revan4559

Introduction:

You are the Sons of Dorn, a successor chapter of the Imperial Fists. A request for aid has been sent by the near by Rexnar system to help combat an Ork Waargh! which has entered the system. In response the Chapter Master of the Sons of Dorn, Lazarus Ezekiel, has dispatched the Chapters Fourth Company, commanded by Brother Captain Antarius Tyrael to deal with the ork menace that once again threatens the Rexnar System. The Rexnar system is two months away from your homeworld of Valedor so the out come of this war will determine whether or not Gorgrom's Waargh! will reach your home planet and wipe out everyone there.

Rules:
1: Respect your fellow rper's.
2: No God Modding.
3: Always Stay in character, OOC is for recruitment thread only.
4: Use common sense in situations. So not charging off into the orkish horde by yourself.
5: Have Fun.
6: Minimum of a 5 line paragraph per post(can do more if you wish)
7: No killing or maiming other players characters without permission.
8: Standard ork boys/shoota's will die in 1 post/hit. Ork Nobz/Mega armoured nobs/elites ect will not and will require 2-3 posts minimum to kill.

Updates: Once the Action Thread Starts updates will be every Wednesday.

Characters:

Name: What is your Name.

Age: All of you have served within the fourth company for around forty to fifty years so you are still relatively new to the chapter and this is your first major war that you have taken part in. Other than the Brother Sergeant who will be around one hundred to one hundred and thirty. Sergeant is permission only from me(so pm me before hand).

Appearance: What do you look like? Tall? Short? Fat? Thin? Scars? Not everyone is perfect.

Personality: What are you like? Ambitious? Stubborn? Humorous? ect.

Background: How were you selected to become a Son of Dorn? What have you done in your time as a Space Marine? So on and So Fourth.

Type of Marine: Brother Sergeant or Battle Brother?
Battle Brothers will mainly use a Boltgun/Bolter and Combat knife.

Weapons: (See list below) Be reasonable, you can only carry so much. So a maximum of 3 weapons really.
Weapons for Battle Brothers: Standard Astartes MK Vb Godwyn pattern Boltgun, Combat knife, Chain Sword, Standard Astartes Mk III Bolt Pistol, May ignore all of the above and take either(maximum of two players can have one of these): Astartes Mk IVc Heavy Bolter, Ultima Pattern Meltagun or Missile Launcher.

Weapons for Brother Sergeant: Astartes Mk III Bolt Pistol, Standard Astartes MK Vb Godwyn pattern Boltgun, Combat knife, Chain Sword, Power Fist/Axe/Or Sword.

Equipment and Armour: (See Below)
Equipment and Armour for Battle Brothers: Meltabomb, Krak Grenades, Frag Grenades, Choice between: Mark 6 'Corvus' Power Armour or Mark 7 'Aquila' Power Armour(Helmets Optional)

Equipment and Armour for Brother Sergeant: Meltabomb, Krak Grenades, Frag Grenades, Choice between: Mark 6 'Corvus' Power Armour or Mark 7 'Aquila' Power Armour(Helmets Optional).

Open Positions:

Brother Sergeant: Boris Raenor (Commisar Ploss)

Battle Brother(1): Heinriech Schtauffen (High_Seraph)
Battle Brother(2): Morden Halm (Zaniel)
Battle Brother(3): Andrex Norvan (Bane_of_kings)
Battle Brother(4): Izrael Anar (Nightlord92)
Battle Brother(5): Kaj Halvard (Thunder of Kayvaan)
Battle Brother(6): Marcus (Marshal Ragnar)
Battle Brother(7): Castiel Vagon (Serpion5)
Battle Brother(8): Halfdan Corvinus (Komanko)
Battle Brother(9): Jiton Hiloran (Link_Carsten)
Battle Brother(10): Inokenti Ketoi (Doelago)
Battle Brother(11): Pending Character Sheet (Hippypancake)

When it comes to applying for the Sergeant position you need to be able to actually lead the squad, inspire them and think tactically throughout the roleplay. I also expect that you just arent after the power weapons.

Information on The Sons of Dorn is below:




Chapter Name: Sons of Dorn

Founding: Unknown

Founding Chapters: Imperial Fists

Homeworld: Valedor

Fortress Monastery: Unknown

Chapter Master: Lazarus Ezekiel

Main Colours: Charcoal with Dark Red trim.

Appearance:









Specialty: Planetary Defense

Battle Cry: We are the Children of the Defender! We are the Sons of Dorn!

History: The Sons of Dorn were created in an unknown founding but earliest records place the chapter to have been in service of the Imperium for atleast the last three thousand years. The most notable actions of the Sons of Dorn are helping with the defense of planets against the tendrils of Hive Fleet Leviathan and the repulsion of Warboss Gorgrom Nazdrek's Waarghs!

Battle Cry Information: The first part of the Sons of Dorn Battle cry is taken from the actions of Rogal Dorn during the Horus Heresy when he defended the Emperors Palace against the Traitor Legions.

Gene-Seed: Like their founding chapter the Sons of Dorn have lost their ability to use the Betcher's Gland an Sus-an Membrane.

Combat Doctrine: The Sons of Dorn are known to an extend to be very similar to a Codex Chapter in that they field 10 companies(one veteran, four battle, four reserve and one scout). They also are known to specialize in Planetary defense which leads them to oddly always working closely with PDF forces and The Imperial Guard. When fighting to defend a world the Sons of Dorn will always fortify the major cities while evacuating as many civilians from outlying towns and villages to the city so that civilian casualties are kept to a minimum. Unlike most chapters when it comes down to helping a world of the imperium they almost always send atleast two companies so they can both defend locations and attack the enemies, this is most notable when it comes to fighting the Tyranids of Hive Fleet Leviathan which is rather near to their homeworld of Valedor.


Companies:
First Company: Veteran Company.

Second Company: Battle Company.

Third Company: Battle Company.

Fourth Company: Battle Company.

Fifth Company: Battle Company.

Sixth Company: Reserve Company.

Seventh Company: Reserve Company.

Eighth Company: Reserve Company.

Ninth Company: Reserve Company.

Tenth Company: Scout Company.


Notable Marines:

Chapter Master Lazarus Ezekiel : Lazarus Ezekiel has been the chapter master for The Sons of Dorn for the last Four Hundred Years.

Chief Librarian Nathaniel Teuthras: Nathaniel Teuthras has been the Master of the Librarians for the last Three Hundred Years. Attached to the Fourth Company.

Brother (Dreadnought) Vladimir Falco : Vladimir Falco was interred within one of the only two Dreadnought shells the Sons of Dorn have One Hundred years after the chapter was founded. Attached to the Fourth Company.

Brother Captain Antarius Tyrael : Antarius Tyrael is the current captain of the 4th company. Antarius Tyrael became Captain of the Fourth Company after his predecessor was killed at the hands of the Ork Warboss Gorgrom Nazdrek during Nazrek's first Waargh! into the Rexnar System.

Brother Sergeant Lucian Marius : Lucian Marius of the 4th company. Fought against Warboss Gorgrom Nazdrek's first Waargh! into the Rexnar system, Lost his left eye during that campaign.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Characters:

Name: Andrex Norvan

Age: Battle Brother: 44

Appearance: Norvan is tall for an astartes, and bears a small scar on the back of his neck from an encounter with an Ork Kommando whilst on a Scouting mission for the Chapter.

Personality: Sarcastic, Brave and Loyal to the Chapter. Knows a lot of heroric speeches.

Background: Norvan was selected to become an Son of Dorn when one of his ancestors was a hero of the Chapter. He is constantly teased by his comrades as they reckon he wouldn't have been accepted anyway, but they have all came to respect him since. He boasts a scar on the back of his neck from a first encounter with an Ork patrol Squad on the volcanic planet of Xevan Primus. 

Type of Marine: Battle Brother 

Weapons: MKIII Bolt Pistol and Chainsword. Combat Knife. (If Normal Marine)

Equipment and Armour: Mark 6 'Corvus' Power Armour, Frag and Krak Grenade, Meltabomb, Helmet 

Bane of Kings Out. I can edit anything if needs be. I'm no longer a Sergeant, btw.


----------



## revan4559

Would prefer if people would post up as them as a normal marine along with sending me their Sergeant application version so i can choose who gets it.

Edit: You DONT have to send me a sergeant version if you dont want the sergeant positon.


----------



## High_Seraph

Name: Battle Brother Heinriech Schtauffen 

Age: 45

Appearance: Heinriech stands at six and a half feet tall and weighs two hundred and fifty pounds. He has closely cropped brown hair and light blue eyes. Heinriech has a scar running down from his left temple to his collarbone from an honor duel with another scout.

Personality: Heinriech is an atypical Son of Dorn for he is ambitious and is arrogant about his skill with a sword.

Background: Heinriech was selected as a possible candidate for inclusion in the Sons of Dorn when he had traveled to their Fortress-Monastery by himself. While training Heinriech had an encounter that would shape the way he acted from then on.

While practicing using a sword Heinriech had caught the eye of another scout who had asked who trained him Heinriech replied coldly to leave him until after he had finished his practice, this had the opposite effect and Heinriech found himself challenged to an honor duel by the other scout. When Heinriech asked his name the other scout scoffed and said
_"If you can best me I'll tell you then."_

During the duel Heinriech soon realized that he was over matched. Seeing comprehension dawn on his face the other scout struck out in a series of blows that robbed Heinriech of his sword and left him with a long cut from his left temple to his collarbone. Following this experience Heinriech trained as if possessed of a singular drive to be the best swordsman in the Sons of Dorn and gave him an ambition to command a company of his own.

On his first mission as a scout Heinriech proved an able if not great marksman against the perfidious Eldar. Subsequent missions against them had honed his body and mind into a deadly killing machine and he was promoted to the Fourth Company as a Battle Brother.

Type of marine: Heinriech longs for close combat to prove his skill with a blade.

Weapons: MK Vb Godwyn pattern Boltgun, Chain Sword with a modified grip to allow Heinriech to use both hands if necessary, Combat Knife.

Equipment and Armour: Meltabomb, Krak Grenades, Frag Grenades, Mark 7 'Aquila' Armour with helmet.

hope this meets your requirements will change anything if asked.changed.


----------



## revan4559

High_Seraph said:


> Name: Battle Brother Heinriech Schtauffen
> 
> Age: 45
> 
> Appearance: Heinriech stands at six and a half feet tall and weighs two hundred and fifty pounds. He has closely cropped brown hair and light blue eyes. Heinriech has a scar running down from his left temple to his collarbone from an honor duel with another scout.
> 
> Personality: Heinriech is an atypical Son of Dorn for he is ambitious and is arrogant about his skill with a sword.
> 
> Background: Heinriech was selected as a possible candidate for inclusion in the Sons of Dorn when he had traveled to their Fortress-Monastery by himself. While training Heinriech had an encounter that would shape the way he acted from then on.
> 
> While practicing using a sword Heinriech had caught the eye of another scout who had asked who trained him Heinriech replied coldly to leave him until after he had finished his practice, this had the opposite effect and Heinriech found himself challenged to an honor duel by the other scout. When Heinriech asked his name the other scout scoffed and said
> _"If you can best me I'll tell you then."_
> 
> During the duel Heinriech soon realized that he was over matched. Seeing comprehension dawn on his face the other scout struck out in a series of blows that robbed Heinriech of his sword and left him with a long cut from his left temple to his collarbone. Following this experience Heinriech trained as if possessed of a singular drive to be the best swordsman in the Sons of Dorn and gave him an ambition to command a company of his own.
> 
> On his first mission as a scout Heinriech proved an able if not great marksman against the perfidious Eldar. Subsequent missions against them had honed his body and mind into a deadly killing machine and he was promoted to the Fourth Company as a Battle Brother.
> 
> Type of marine: Heinriech longs for close combat to prove his skill with a blade.
> 
> Weapons: MK Vb Godwyn pattern Boltgun, Chain Sword with a modified grip to allow Heinriech to use both hands if necessary, Mk III Bolt Pistol.
> 
> Equipment and Armour: Meltabomb, Krak Grenades, Frag Grenades, Mark 7 'Aquila' Armour with helmet.
> 
> hope this meets your requirements will change anything if asked.


All good, though i would suggest changing the bolt pistol for a combat knife as it is rare for a marine to have a boltgun, bolt pistol and chain weapon.


----------



## Zaniel

Name: Battle Brother Morden Halm

Age: 46
Appearance: Average sized with a bit of a flat face, one scar on his chin from a misstep in battle which allowed an ork to swing at his face only barely glancing him, long legs and slightly short arms, short brown hair, slim green eyes, and flat but slightly larger then normal ears.

Personality: Morden is humorous when out of battle and nothing but serious when in battle. He looks out for each brother he fights with and likes to have a rough spar every now and then. He feels comfortable in his position as he is able to help his brothers in battle and has a good sargent to lead his group. Even though he is serious in batlle he tends to joke around when things get dire, so when he is joking on the battle be sure to steal yourself for the worst.

Background: Morden was recomended to the Sons of Dorn when he showed promes defending a small settlement with other battle brothers from constent ork raids for several years before getting aid. Along with his defensive capabilities he has proven a good shot with his costomized heavy bolter which he worked hard for permission to tweak some basic systems of it.

Type of Marine: Battle Brother

Weapons: Heavy Bolter with improved feeding system so lock up is less likely, a tweaked aiming system for better accuracy and certain parts have been "shaved" down for lighter weight, if only a small amount.

Equipment and Armour: Mark 7 'Aquila' Power armor with helmet (some times takes it off) and only around 3 frag gernades and two melta bombs.


----------



## The Thunder of KayVaan

May i reserve a place? I'll be able to post one up today or tommorow


----------



## revan4559

All good Zaniel, your in. Hope you enjoy the rp. And yes you can reserve a spot Thunder of Kayvaan.


----------



## emporershand89

Looks great revan4559, I'll reserve a spot. I'll have it posted tonight when I get off of work. I'll be a normal space marine
!!


----------



## Zaniel

Having only able to carry 3 gernades seems alright in that is an ok number to have but could he hold more I'm wondering. Like what's the limit of amount of stuff one might carry, and if I was to find other types of equipment could I add that or only what you listed Revan


----------



## revan4559

Zaniel said:


> Having only able to carry 3 gernades seems alright in that is an ok number to have but could he hold more I'm wondering. Like what's the limit of amount of stuff one might carry, and if I was to find other types of equipment could I add that or only what you listed Revan


A marine can usually carry around 5-7 grenades depending on what type of grenade they are(Read the second Ragnar Omnibus as they have grenade dispensers on their belt). As to the other equipment, you would need to pm me what it is and the link to it on Lexicanum so i can read it and think it over.


----------



## Zaniel

revan4559 said:


> A marine can usually carry around 5-7 grenades depending on what type of grenade they are(Read the second Ragnar Omnibus as they have grenade dispensers on their belt). As to the other equipment, you would need to pm me what it is and the link to it on Lexicanum so i can read it and think it over.


Ah ok. Was mostly just curious. Might give him some more gernades though then


----------



## Nightlord92

Name: Battle Brother Izrael Anar

Age: 46

Appearance: Izrael stands at the average height for an astartes. His face remains unblemished by scars or signs of war, a fact he prides himself on. Though not as muscular as some of his fellow battle-brothers, Izrael is a lithe and strong Son of Dorn. Both his arms have prayers and sayings from Rogal Dorn imprinted on them and Izrael always keeps his head shaved

Personality: Izrael is a pious and dour soul. He is a stubborn astartes that would rather die than allow the alien, witch, and mutant to live. Humour and levity are lost on Izrael; having seen too much death and horror has eliminated any trace of humour in him. While others might mistake it for arrogance, Izrael has an intense pride in his chapter and brothers. Ever serious, Izrael stands eternally ready to fight the God-Emperor's enemies.

Background: Izrael was a native born of the Rexnar system. Every century or so the astartes of the Sons of Dorn descended from the skies to check for prospective recruits. Like many other young boys, Izrael had raced to the opportunity of joining the Emperor's Angels. Of the 100 some boys that made it to try joining the Sons of Dorn, only 5 passed the tests and went on to the astartes's ships to ascend to the heavens.

Izrael spent the next few decades of his life honing his mind, soul, and body on Valedor, the homeworld of the Sons. Like his fellow aspirants, Izrael trained harder each and every day to set himself apart from his fellow recruits. As a scout in the 10th company, Izrael was neither the best shot nor the best tracker in the company. However, he made up for it by always pushing forwards and never giving the enemy an inch.

On a routine patrol through the Rexnar system, Izrael and his recruits responded to a distress call from a settlement in the system. It soon became apparent who their enemy was. As soon as their thunderhawk touched down in the settlement, loud bruttish grunts and howls resounded throughout the area. Raising his bolter Izrael and his fellow scouts opened fire into the emerging savage Orks, remnants from Warlord Gorgrom's last attempt to destroy the system. 

No matter how many they shot more kept emerging to challange the Sons of Dorn. After a half hour, their ammunition was beginning to run low. Handing his last clip to a wounded scout, Izrael solemnly drew his combat blade and prepared to take whichever basterd greenskin that killed him with him to the afterlife. It was then that an even louder howl echoed throughout the battlefield than before. Pushing past his disgusting kin, the leader of this raiding force made himself known and roared a challange at the stubborn scouts who were butchering his warriors. 

Stepping out of his make-shift cover, Izrael prepared to duel this savage beast. Hefting a huge piece of metal that Izrael supposed was a cleaver of some sort, the Ork leader swung his weapon through the air menacingly before charging at Izrael. Running straight at him, Izrael ignored the whoops of the orks and bolter fire of brothers as he focussed on his enemy. Ducking under a wide swing, Izrael brought his blade up and drove it into the Ork's back. 

Growling, the ork looked more angry than before. Kicking his leg out, the ork caught Izrael in his chest, breaking several ribs, and sent him hurling backwards in front of his scouts. Catching his breath Izrael looked up to see the ork laughing at him. Smiling himself, Izrael watched the smile drain from the ork's face as he saw the bolt guns of the scouts trained on him now. As one the scouts opened up into the Ork's body, ripping great holes into his body.

With most of his body destroyed what remained of the ork's corpse fell ignomoniously to the ground. After seeing their leader cut down so brutally and quickly, the remaining orks quickly retreated and fled from Izrael and his men. As they returned back to Valedor and debreifed, Izrael was honored to find himself chosen to become a full-fledged battle brother of the 4th company.

Weapons: MK V Godwyn pattern Boltgun and Chainsword

Equipment: Krak grenades, Frag grenades, Mk VII Aquila Power Armor w/ helmet


----------



## The Thunder of KayVaan

Name: Kaj Halvard

Age: 57

Appearance: Kaj is a Slim marine and shorter than an Average marine. He has very short Black hair and Light Brown eyes. His Left hand was crushed off during one of his scout years and has had a bionic Hand since then.

Personality: Kaj is a Joking and Friendly marine, Always trying to lighten up the mood. Likes to take bets with the other marines in his squad and will refuse to fall back unless Ordered.

Background: Kaj was Part of a Gang in one of the hive citys, Serving as a scout for the group and sniping off rival gangs. When the Imperial Fists came, he Joined them willingly because he believe his skills were better suited for the Space marines than the gang.

In his scout years, He grew very fond of the boltgun. He loved it as it was capable of suppressing enemies to precise shots over quite fair distances. He Had kept his squad from being over run by taking shots at key places, Bringing down Rubble onto of their enemies. Unfortunately, a large piece came down and smashed His left hand into nothing but a bloody mess.

After a few years, He was promoted to 4th company and has cleaned his boltgun everyday since he got it. 

Type of marine: An observant sharpshooter with the boltgun

Weapons: Standard Astartes MK Vb Godwyn pattern Boltgun, Mk III Bolt Pistol, Combat Knife

Equipment and Armour: Frag and Krak Grenades, MK VI Corvus Armour with Helmet


Ask if anything needs changing.


----------



## Marshal Ragnar

Ok, ill join and take the other special weapon.

Name: Marcus 

Age: 44

Appearance: Marcus is large even for an Astartes. He stands 7' 6" and has a shoulder span of 3' before he dons his armor. He has a large muscular build do to wielding a heavy bolter. He has shoulder length black hair that he wears pulled back into a pony tail and has a vertical scar over his left eye from sparing. His eyes are a cold gunmetal shade of gray and he wears a perpetual grin. Macus' left arm is a bionic replacement to his original that he lost to a Chaos warrior.

Personality: Marcus is a fun loving marine. He loves to joke and share war stories with other Astartes. He can usually be found in the communal areas of the ship, the sparing chambers, or the firing range. He also loves to box and spar with fist or combat blade. Marcus is also very stubborn and will not fall back or retreat as long as he has ammo and there are other imperial forces on the battle field. Loyalty is also very important to Marcus and he would rather die than to leave a battle-brother in the field and will uphold his chapters honor to anybody, even other Astartes.

Background: Marcus was a member of the Imperial Guard and served in a cadian heavy weapons platoon until he was noticed on the battle field by a Sons of Dorn chaplain. The chaplain witnessed him hold a position alone until the last moment to give the rest of his platoon time to fall back from an on rushing Ork mob. Impressed with his skill and courage he offered Marcus the chance to become an even better warrior. Marcus jumped in the chance without a second thought.

Marcus went through scout training pretty quick, only 11 years. As a scout he carried the heavy bolter and impressed his sergeant with his skill in providing cover fire and his superb accuracy. After distinguishing himself in several battles he was given his power armor and assigned to the fourth company.

Type of marine: Battle Brother

Weapons: Astartes Mk IVc Heavy Bolter called _Deaths Kiss_ and a 4' combat blade called _Pugio_

Equipment and Armour: 4 Frag Grenades, Mark 7 'Aquila' Power Armour. Marcus' helmet has a targeting reticule and upgraded optics over the right eye to assist in firing his Heavy Bolter


Is this okay? And is there any way for us to get some more info on the Sons of Dorn? Like colors, home world, and maybe some history.


----------



## revan4559

Very nice Nightlord, your in.

To your question Marshal Ragnar about: 
Is this okay? And is there any way for us to get some more info on the Sons of Dorn? Like colors, home world, and maybe some history.

Look on the opening post, at the bottom, open the spoiler and all the information is there about this chapter.

Thunder of Kayvaan. Very good your in aswell.

Looking for four more players to join before the action thread is up. Once we have another 2-4 players join i shall pick one of you to be the sergeant and you can edit your bio and weapons+equipment accordingly.


----------



## Zaniel

I would like to stick with my heavy bolter please so if you wouldn't mind not concidering me for sargent.


----------



## Marshal Ragnar

I would really like to keep my heavy bolter to, so ill drop out of the compotition for sgt if that cool.


----------



## hippypancake

Hold on I'm writing my guy now just wanted to post this to reserve a spot

EDIT: son of a bitch the forums logged me out while I was editting it and erased it...fml I'll re write it


----------



## Zaniel

Marshal Ragnar said:


> I would really like to keep my heavy bolter to, so ill drop out of the compotition for sgt if that cool.


Ain't it fun to have such power in your hands brother? To be able to shread targets to bits with such powerful munitions and weaponry.


----------



## Commissar Ploss

i'd like to participate in this one. I'll give it my best shot. I'll reserve this space if that is ok. 

Name: Boris Raenor

Age: 130

Appearance: Wears no helm. So he has an augmetic eye implant for his right eye(does the same thing as a helmet) His skin is marred by his service to the God-Emperor. His face is pulled into a permanent growl by scarring and pock marks.

Personality: A fan of frowning. He is clear and concise in his feelings, and has been known to roar at his prey quite frequently. Brutal and direct, he is a weathered brother of his chapter. Very low, guttural voice.

Background: Boris Raenor was selected as a member of the Sons of Dorn far faster than he would have given himself credit for. He can barely remember what his life was like before being selected, but what came after is something of a blur as well. Passing through the scout company in a relatively short period of time due to his age, he was selected for Battle Brother status first amongst the men he was culled with. He has been a staunch and strong fighter ever since. definite command quality. So when he was ascended to the rank of Sergeant only 30 years after his induction into the Chapter, there were no doubts that he would take his squad far and succeed completely. His last hundred years have seen him take part in a hundred plus campaigns. a victory each and every time. It is without a doubt that his squad will succeed in this mission.

Type of Marine: Brother Sergeant 

Weapons: _Godwyn_ pattern Bolter with scope/sling. Powersword. Frag grenades(4), Extra Ammo

Armour: Mk6 Corvus armour, no helm, instead, a high collar like that of the Mk8 "Errant" patter armour has been fitted and an augmetic eye/ear implant has been fitted in place of the helm.

let me know if you need anything else.  looking forward to this.

CP


----------



## komanko

Commissar Ploss said:


> i'd like to participate in this one. I'll give it my best shot. I'll reserve this space if that is ok.
> 
> Name: Boris Raenor
> 
> Age: 212
> 
> Appearance: Wears no helm. Has an augmetic eye implant for his right eye. His skin is marred by his centuries of service to the God-Emperor. His face is pulled into a permanent growl by scarring and pock marks.
> 
> Personality: A fan of frowning. He is clear and concise in his feelings, and has been known to roar at his prey quite frequently. Brutal and direct, he is a weathered veteran of his chapter. Very low, guttural voice.
> 
> Background: Boris Raenor was selected as one of an envoy (honour guard) from the Imperial Fists to the new successor chapter. He was meant to serve as one of the chapters commanders, however asked for a lesser title within the Sons of Dorn. He has slew countless enemies in the name of the Emperor and has been a rock for his fellow brothers since the chapters founding. A candidate for Chaplain training, he was gifted a relic powersword from Captain Lysander of the Imperial Fists prior to his selection as one of the new Sons of Dorn, although he rarely uses it. Most of the time it stays strapped to his back.
> 
> Type of Marine: Sternguard Veteran, (possible sergeant, as you see fit)
> 
> Weapons: _Godwyn_ pattern Bolter with scope/sling. Relic Blade (Powersword). Frag grenades(4), Extra Ammo
> 
> Armour: Artificer Armour (as per honour guard status.)
> 
> let me know if you need anything else.  looking forward to this.
> 
> CP


Not for me to decide, but I'm pretty sure that you will have to edit your character. A lot , I'll point out the problems.

1. Your choice of being an honor guard, we, the players, were given an option of choosing between a battle brother which is not a veteran and a sergeant, which we send to Revan if we want apply for it.

2. The age, your age is 212, yet Reven said that a battle brother will be between 40 - 50, and a sergeant 100-120(something like that).

3. Special things which give you advantage over other players like, augmetic eye for instance, should be first asked about, ask Revan first in this case.

4. Weapons and equipment should be chosen from the list which was given to you, or if you want anything special, ask Revan about it. In this case the problematic weapons and equipment are the Relic Blade, and then Artificer armor.

I'm just pointing this out, and it does not necessarily means that I'm right as Revan might approve it after all. 
This was not means to offend you or something like that, just stating it, you know, just to be sure.

Cheers and have a nice day, 

komanko.


----------



## Serpion5

Good old helpful Komanko. Steady up, I don`t think I`ve seen Ploss in rp`s before. But I could be wrong. :laugh:


If it`s k: with revan, I would like to play.

Name: Castiel Vagon.

Age: 47

Appearance: Slightly shorter than the average marine. Short black hair and flint eyes.

Personality: A good sense of humour, but knows well when to take things seriously. Having only recently been elevated from the scout company into a battle company, Castiel (Cas for short) is eager to prove himself, perhaps too much so by the standards of his old trainers. Though their warnings stay with him, he is prone to "forgetting" them at times.

History: Largely uneventful. Otherwise destined for a life of drudgery and labour on his homeworld (whose name he prefers to keep secret) Castiel went extremely out of his way to become an aspirant for the Sons of Dorn. His joy at escaping a meaningless life was quickly tempered by the strict dicipline required of an astartes.

His stature was only a minor hindrance in his training, but still enough to see him delegated to a tactical squad rather than assault. It should be noted however, that Castiel prefers the thrill of close combat over the monotony of ranged warfare.

Weapons: Standard Issue Boltgun, Combat knife.

Equipment: Mk VII Aquila Armour. Two Frag Grenades.



Is this ok revan?


----------



## komanko

I know, I didn't see Ploss in any RP either, thats why I'm not yelling at him and throwing tantrum at him XD. Just kidding, at any rate, I just pointed things out, and since I'm not the GM maybe non of what I pinpointed is of any use


----------



## Serpion5

I was kidding, Komanko. I`m sure Ploss will be great at these. He is a writer after all. :good:


----------



## revan4559

komanko said:


> Not for me to decide, but I'm pretty sure that you will have to edit your character. A lot , I'll point out the problems.
> 
> 1. Your choice of being an honor guard, we, the players, were given an option of choosing between a battle brother which is not a veteran and a sergeant, which we send to Revan if we want apply for it.
> 
> 2. The age, your age is 212, yet Reven said that a battle brother will be between 40 - 50, and a sergeant 100-120(something like that).
> 
> 3. Special things which give you advantage over other players like, augmetic eye for instance, should be first asked about, ask Revan first in this case.
> 
> 4. Weapons and equipment should be chosen from the list which was given to you, or if you want anything special, ask Revan about it. In this case the problematic weapons and equipment are the Relic Blade, and then Artificer armor.
> 
> I'm just pointing this out, and it does not necessarily means that I'm right as Revan might approve it after all.
> This was not means to offend you or something like that, just stating it, you know, just to be sure.
> 
> Cheers and have a nice day,
> 
> komanko.


Komanko hit the nail on the head there. Your going to need to change your bio quite abit due to the options were only normal battle brother or sergeant, and ive yet to pick who can have the sergeant position.

And Serpion you need to add in your equipment+armour which i think you missed xD you havent said if you have the mark 6 or 7 armour or if you have any grenades.


----------



## Commissar Ploss

revan4559 said:


> Komanko hit the nail on the head there. Your going to need to change your bio quite abit due to the options were only normal battle brother or sergeant, and ive yet to pick who can have the sergeant position.
> 
> And Serpion you need to add in your equipment+armour which i think you missed xD you havent said if you have the mark 6 or 7 armour or if you have any grenades.


awww, will do. lol figured i'd fudge it the first time out and see what the take was. hehehe i'll edit that up accordingly. :victory: (that was a sweet character though, wasn't it?) lol

CP


----------



## revan4559

Commisar Ploss is now in, so depending on how long it takes for two more people to join depends on how long the recruitment thread will be open for. Once i have all 10 players i will pick one of you to be the sergeant. If you are picked to be the sergeant you will need to edit your character accordingly, or post up a new character sheet if you wish.


----------



## revan4559

Sorry for the double post, but both heavy weapons are taken:

Zaniel: Heavy Bolter.
Marshal Ragnar: Heavy Bolter.


----------



## _link_carsten_

Name: Jiton Hiloran
Age: 49
Appearance: Tall, Muscular Built Body. Deep Brown Hair and Green Eyes. Scar by his mouth after a close encounter with an Tyranid.
Personality: Jiton is a no-nonsense marine who likes to get the job done but doesn't like to talk out side of combat. While in a firefight he attempts to protect every brother in his squad even if it meant giving up his life.
Background: He was assigned to the Sons Of Dorn after showing extreme heroism after having protect a city full of colonist along side his battle brothers from the Alpha legion for many years. He is a expert shot with his Specialised Bolter which has a scope atop it.
Type of Marine: Battle Brother
Equipment and Armour: Standard Astartes MK Vb Godwyn pattern Boltgun with Scope, and combat Knife. Armour-Mark 7 'Aquila' Power Armour + Helmet


----------



## komanko

Name: Halfdan Corvinus

Age: 43

Appearance: 

Halfdan is a huge man, he stands at 7.8ft towering above nearly every marine. His huge size is not always an advantage but he can do nothing about it really. He has a solid muscular build, which he got from his many close combat battles. Due to the fact that Halfdan hails from Rexnar IV which is a plant rather far from the sun. This made the plant cold and unforgiving thus Halfdan is pale skinned this makes him resemble a person which is freezing right now. He has diffrent color in each eye, one is blue and the other is pale white. Unlike most of the people on Rexnar IV he is red haired which gives him a distinct look and makes him easier to spot in crowds, that of course if hes height is not enough. He has also has a massive red beard which he keeps in braids. He has a nasty scar from an ork choppa running horizontally across his chest and another one running vertically from his mouth through his right eye and a little about it. Halfdan wears no helm most of the time as it annoys him and he does not like the feeling of being enclosed in such a small space. 

Personality:

Halfdan is stubborn and ambitious. He always tries to prove himself, although not an exceptional marine he is stubborn enough to give the enemy hell for every inch of ground that they take from him. Halfdan never had and probably never will have a sense of humor, the only kind of humor that Halfdan fains funny is a violent one, sadistic jokes for example, he also finds battles rather exciting and fun, but still he is rarely seen with a smile. Halfdan is one of the ever-serious type of people. He stays focused on the mission. Even if he does not show it, Halfdan always strives to protect his friends and squad-mates which he hold very dearly. He also agrees with the chapter doctorine and tries to help civilians as much as possible, he hates losing people in action and will do anything to keep everyone around him alive even if it threatens his own life. Halfdan has a nack for close combat. He uses cover to get close and personal against the enemy, only if given no choice he will use ranged weapons which he never excelled in. On the other hand in close combat he is happy and has an upper hand due to his huge size and strength. He is also rather aggressive for a space marine and always looks for a good fight, friendly or unfriendly.

Background:

Halfdan was born on Rexnar IV which is rather far from the sun, resulting in a cold and harsh environment thus most of the people there are tough. When he still was young he was stronger psychically then most of his friends. His family was not rich and from time to time he had to live several days without food, this made him even sturdier and stronger. When he was at the age of fifteen his parents were murdered by an unknown cult and he was left alone without any family member alive. Halfdan lives in the streets for three years, it was a tough and rough life, each day was hard and as before there were days which he had no food. Even thought he was in a bad situation he always tried to help others, sharing the little food he had with other homeless people.

Then one day came the Astartes, he saw their ships land, and he knew that this is his ticket out of his miserable life. He knew that the Sons of Dorn helped defending plants and it was in his nature to help others. So he decided to try and pass their tests, and so he did. Along with another fifteen people he passed the tests and was recruited. He then was assigned to the tenth company as a scout. The life as a space marine was not easy, but it was a lot better then his previous life. He enjoyed his service and especially close combat fights, he felt at home when he crossed the enemy face to face, shedding blood to prove his worth. He was transfered to the fourth company rather quickly as his aggressive nature did not feat with the scout company.

When he finished with the tenth company he was already twenty three years old. he fought many battles even though he was young. In one battle he was scarred by a massive nob which destroyed his eye and nearly killed him by slicing his chest and wounding him badly, he miraculousness recovered from the deep wounds and was back in action quickly, maybe it was due to the tough life he had before. He also had no intention of dying until he finds a worthy and strong opponent who he would not be able to beat. Although he is eager to fight Halfdan is a fair fighter and wont use dirty tricks to gain the upper hand, he wont kill an unarmed opponent and wont stand seeing an unarmed enemy killed. He still serves in the fourth company and he is eager to deal with the new ork menace which threatens them.

Type of Marine: Battle Brother

Weapons: Standard Astartes Mk III Bolt Pistol, and two Chainswords. 

Equipment and Armour: 2 melta bombs and 3 frag grenades. A mark 7 Aquila Power Armor.


----------



## The Thunder of KayVaan

I think i count 10 marines if Komanko and Link Carsten are approved.


----------



## revan4559

Both Hippypancake and Doelago wish to join aswell, so im going to extend the squad to 12(seeing as the Sons of Dorn aren't really a codex chapter). After Both Doelago and Hippypancake join the recruitment section will be closed for people to sign up for a position and i will also choose who will be playing the sergeant. If Hippypancake can post in the later pages then its easier for me to find rather than him editing his character in his previous reserved position.

Repeat: after Hippypancake and Doelago join the recruitment will be closed as i pick the sergeant.


----------



## Doelago

*Name:* Inokenti Ketoi

*Age:* 49

*Appearance:* Inokenti has an Imperial Eagle tattoo on his forehead, and the prayer of safe return tattooed on his neck. He is bald, and has a small scar from an training exercise running over his left eye. 

*Personality:* Inokenti is a patient, but also a very ambitious person, and takes every chance to prove himself to his superiors. 

*Background:* Inokenti was born in one of the richer families on Valedor. He was the first born son in the family, and his father was very protective towards him, and did the best he could to shelter him from the world outside their own home. But at the age of seven he fled from his home to explore the outside world. He wandered to the closest town, and there he wandered around, and he was just blown away by the scale of things he had missed thus far in his life. In the town he found an other boy. He talked with the boy, and the boy told him about a tournament that was to be held in a town not to far away. The boy asked if he wanted to come with him and participate in them, and just cause of his curiosity he chose to do so. He did not know what the tournament was about, and not even what a tournament was, for it was something new to him. They traveled by foot, and the journey took them several days. 

At the same time Inokentis father noticed that his bellowed son was missing, and he set of to search for him. He soon heard that a boy that fitted the description was walking, along with a stranger, towards one of the neighboring towns. The father went straight after his boy. 

As Inokenti, along with his new friend came to the town, they found that they were to young to participate into the tournament. But they were still about to at least see it in person, but they had no money for a ticket, so they started planing how they would sneak in. As they sat on the grass outside of the arena, Inokentis father arrived to the gates and spotted his son. Inokenti spotted his father as he started approaching, and he was afraid that he would not see the tournament, so he the two boys ran into the town, with Inokentis father hot on their heels. They went into a dark alley, but there everything went wrong. Just as they ran around the corner, Inokenti ran straight into a man wearing black clothes. The man grabbed the boys around the neck and threw them behind the corner where no one would see them. The man in black was not the only one there. There were several men there, probably ten, all clad in blood red robes and a they had a white skull painted onto their face. They quickly taped the boys mouths shut so that they could not shout for help. 

The men muttered something that Inokenti could not understand, but his friend seemed to shake in fear as he heard what they said. One of the me grabbed something looking like a firearm from bellow his robe, and pointed it at Inokentis friend. The man fired, and without a sound, the boy fell to the ground. The man had now turned his gun towards Inokenti and said something, when suddenly someone crashed into the man. The gun fired, and everything turned black for Inokenti.

When he woke up he was in a dark chamber. There was someone else in the room as well, clad in huge armor. The armor was pure black, and the man had a skull shaped helmet. Inokenti got scared, like any child would have, but the huge figure assured him that he was safe. The huge figure explained that his father had saved him, but had also died in the process. Inokenti had been thought dead by the men that had shot him, and they had left him there. He had been found by the chaplain two days later. And so started Inokentis training. 

Like any Astartes he had the gene-seed planted into him, and his journey into the ranks of the Astartes started. He was first a member of the 10th company, the chapter scout company. There he showed expectional marksman skills. Those would lated come to use, as seen during the uprising on Melecador, when he killed the traitor leader with a well placed boltgun shot from extreme range, and when as a full battle brother he killed a rampaging Carnifex with a single shot straight though its eye, and blew it head into pieces. 

Not to long after this he earned the Marksmans honor badge, and the chapters artificers sculpted it onto his left shoulder pad, and covered the design with gold.



*Weapons:* Astartes Mk.II:Godwyn Pattern Boltgun, with a M40 targeting scope and a Straight magazine (12-20 rounds, Easier to load). Astartes Mk. IIc Pattern Bolt Pistol, Combat Knife and Frag Grenades (3). 

*Armor:* Mk 7 "Aquila" Pattern Power Armor, with a Marksmans honor painted onto his left shoulder pad.


----------



## revan4559

Alright now that we are nearly there im going to ask this. Those that WOULD like to apply for being the squad sergeant post below this post. Those that do not wish to go for the sergeant position just send me a pm letting me know.

The below is for me to keep track of who wants to become the sergeant.
Sergeant applications from:
Doelago.
Commissar Ploss.
Link_Carsten.


----------



## Doelago

Hmm... I am interested, as I have always wanted to send Commisar Ploss to a certain death... Even though this is just fiction, but still...

Just kidding...

But yes, I would like to apply for the post of squad Sergeant.


----------



## komanko

As I said to you before, i wont be applying after all. 
A quick question also, is there are chance that we will get better wargear throughout the RP? You don't have to answer if you don't want us to know 

Doelago, why send Plossy to his death XD He is so nice and helpful


----------



## Doelago

komanko said:


> Doelago, why send Plossy to his death XD He is so nice and helpful


Cause he knows to much! As a Imperial citizen he is supposed to know nothing of the so called Horus Heresy and... Ouh... Now I told it to you as well... :Sigh: Guess I will have to execute you as well... Or why? The Offico Assasinorum still owes me a favor... 

And as a note: I cant kill Ploss, he is a nice guy, and it is thanks to him that I have learned how to write stories and use my imagination! I could just wipe his memory and let him go...


----------



## The Thunder of KayVaan

Damn it... do i have to die now? damn... i wanted to die later...


----------



## komanko

Doelago said:


> Cause he knows to much! As a Imperial citizen he is supposed to know nothing of the so called Horus Heresy and... Ouh... Now I told it to you as well... :Sigh: Guess I will have to execute you as well... Or why? The Offico Assasinorum still owes me a favor...
> 
> And as a note: I cant kill Ploss, he is a nice guy, and it is thanks to him that I have learned how to write stories and use my imagination! I could just wipe his memory and let him go...


Ha! Assassins... What the hell are you talking about, I am perfectly fine and you have no way of stopping me from spreading the truth. In fact I'm gonna bet that you are just a little imperial kid that has nothing to do so he threatens me. Made me laugh, assassins, lol, wait... what the... no... no... stop it... ahhhsdfsdfxcfsdfa.


This account has been terminated, Doelago, we owe you favors no more.


----------



## Commissar Ploss

i'll put my name in for sarge. 

CP


----------



## Serpion5

revan4559 said:


> And Serpion you need to add in your equipment+armour which i think you missed xD you havent said if you have the mark 6 or 7 armour or if you have any grenades.


Fine then, if you don`t want me running around naked I`ll put some armour on.

But I maintain my theory that a naked guy streaking across the battlefield would be an awesome psychological tactic! :sarcastichand:



Doelago said:


> Cause he knows to much! As a Imperial citizen he is supposed to know nothing of the so called Horus Heresy and... Ouh... Now I told it to you as well... :Sigh: Guess I will have to execute you as well... Or why? The Offico Assasinorum still owes me a favor...


Imperial assassins are so unprofessional.


----------



## Doelago

komanko said:


> Ha! Assassins... What the hell are you talking about, I am perfectly fine and you have no way of stopping me from spreading the truth. In fact I'm gonna bet that you are just a little imperial kid that has nothing to do so he threatens me. Made me laugh, assassins, lol, wait... what the... no... no... stop it... ahhhsdfsdfxcfsdfa.
> 
> 
> This account has been terminated, Doelago, we owe you favors no more.


:sarcastichand:

Thank you... The joy of listening to your pittiful death screams can not be compared to anything else in this galaxy...


----------



## revan4559

Are Doelago and Commisar Ploss the only ones who want to apply for the sergeant position?


----------



## _link_carsten_

I also Would Like to apply for the position of sergeant.:suicide:


----------



## revan4559

Anyone else going for sergeant position? im going to make my decision on thursday about who is going to be it, so you have until thursday at 8pm england time(GMT+0) to apply.


----------



## Doelago

revan4559 said:


> Anyone else going for sergeant position? im going to make my decision on thursday about who is going to be it, so you have until thursday at 8pm england time(GMT+0) to apply.


Any idea of when the RP itself will start?


----------



## revan4559

Doelago said:


> Any idea of when the RP itself will start?


Either this Thursday or Friday, but updates will be every wednesday.


----------



## Doelago

revan4559 said:


> Either this Thursday or Friday, but updates will be every wednesday.


Ok, and thanks for the quick reply! :victory:


----------



## revan4559

Decided on who is going to be the sergeant. The sergeant of this group will be: Commissar Ploss. Now Ploss please can you post up a Sergeant character sheet with the changes that come with the sergeant sheet(increased age, a slightly longer background, a change in gear if you wish) then tomorrow or saturday ill open up the action thread.


----------



## Commissar Ploss

revan4559 said:


> Decided on who is going to be the sergeant. The sergeant of this group will be: Commissar Ploss. Now Ploss please can you post up a Sergeant character sheet with the changes that come with the sergeant sheet(increased age, a slightly longer background, a change in gear if you wish) then tomorrow or saturday ill open up the action thread.


well, i'm flattered.  I'll give it my best shot. I'll edit things up and we'll get started then. 

CP


----------



## Doelago

Congratulations on your promotion to Sergeant, I hope you will lead us to glory and honor... 

But I guess it will end up with a death... For all of us... 

Just kidding...


----------



## Commissar Ploss

cheers. lol

i hope i've edited my character enough. let me know.

CP


----------



## revan4559

Commissar Ploss said:


> well, i'm flattered.  I'll give it my best shot. I'll edit things up and we'll get started then.
> 
> CP


I suggest posting on a new page instead of editing into your previous character sheet, that way its easier for me to find.


----------



## Commissar Ploss

Name: Boris Raenor

Age: 130

Appearance: Wears no helm. So he has an augmetic eye implant for his right eye(does the same thing as a helmet) His skin is marred by his service to the God-Emperor. His face is pulled into a permanent growl by scarring and pock marks.

Personality: A fan of frowning. He is clear and concise in his feelings, and has been known to roar at his prey quite frequently. Brutal and direct, he is a weathered brother of his chapter. Very low, guttural voice.

Background: Boris Raenor was selected as a member of the Sons of Dorn far faster than he would have given himself credit for. He can barely remember what his life was like before being selected, but what came after is something of a blur as well. Passing through the scout company in a relatively short period of time due to his age, he was selected for Battle Brother status first amongst the men he was culled with. He has been a staunch and strong fighter ever since. definite command quality. So when he was ascended to the rank of Sergeant only 30 years after his induction into the Chapter, there were no doubts that he would take his squad far and succeed completely. His last hundred years have seen him take part in a hundred plus campaigns. a victory each and every time. It is without a doubt that his squad will succeed in this mission.

Type of Marine: Brother Sergeant 

Weapons: _Godwyn_ pattern Bolter with scope/sling. Powersword. Frag grenades(4), Extra Ammo

Armour: Mk6 Corvus armour, no helm, instead, a high collar like that of the Mk8 "Errant" patter armour has been fitted and an augmetic eye/ear implant has been fitted in place of the helm.


----------



## revan4559

Alright, the action thread is now up and running so i hope you enjoy the roleplay from here on out. The next update will be on Wednesday the 1st of December, that gives you all one week and 3-4 days to post. Remember after that updates will be EVERY wednesday.


----------



## The Thunder of KayVaan

Just to say guys i have a Bionic _Hand_ not arm. 

Just noticed that i have made one hand joke for my first post in two of the three roleplays i do! :laugh:


----------



## hippypancake

So when I rewrote my character my computer crashed...then my internet died...either way I'm willing to rerewrite my character if you will still have me and my shitty connection xD


----------



## revan4559

Update will be this wednesday so feel free to continue rp'ing with each other. Linken you need to post as your the only one who hasnt posted in the action thread yet.


----------



## Serpion5

Revan, am I allowed to post what the Venerable Brother Dreadnought says to us? Or should I simply cut off as we enter the room?


----------



## revan4559

ill be rp'ing the dreadnought for now.


----------



## Serpion5

Ok. I`ll leave it then.


----------



## revan4559

Update is tomorrow, if you havent posted then i suggest you do it, if you want to post again then go for it. After tomorrow then updates will be EVERY wednesday.


----------



## revan4559

Update is up, the next update will be on Wednesday.(7 days time)


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Hey Revan, I'm sorry but I'm going to have to pull out of your roleplay, as I have other things going on and I won't be able to post often. Feel free to kill off my charachter when you wish. 

Sorry,

Bane of Kings Out.


----------



## revan4559

Going to extend the update to next wednesday as 5 people have still yet to post.


----------



## Zaniel

Looks like I can't participate. Life has been...bussy. Sorry about the late update.


----------



## revan4559

Alright, update is up. Next update will be next Wednesday.


----------



## Doelago

Posted, but I was wondering if we, or you (presumably you), will post the replies we get from Brother Vladimir?


----------



## revan4559

I will be posting the replies for Brother Vladimir and any npc's within the roleplay.

Can i also get a role call to find out who is still taking part in this RP as no-one has posted in 5-6 days.


----------



## Doelago

revan4559 said:


> I will be posting the replies for Brother Vladimir and any npc's within the roleplay.
> 
> Can i also get a role call to find out who is still taking part in this RP as no-one has posted in 5-6 days.


I`m still in...


----------



## High_Seraph

Still here, will get my post up soon.


----------



## Commissar Ploss

posting now. 

CP


----------



## The Thunder of KayVaan

Still in, been busy for quite a while with my mock exams


----------



## revan4559

So far only 5 people have posted out of 10. Im going to update on friday the 7th so that gives plently of time for the remaining 5 people to post.


----------



## Serpion5

I`m still here and waiting. :good:


----------



## High_Seraph

im still in just waiiting for the update. You lost two people though.


----------



## revan4559

Update may be up later tonight but it will be definitely up tomorrow. I'll update for everyone and if by next update not everyone has posted, then i'll npc them until im told they are still in, that way i have a full account of who is in the rp still.


----------



## revan4559

Alright, the update is up, those that post between not and the next update which will be next Friday(the 14th) i will take as the members of the roleplay and only update for them until i get a pm or post that your still in.

Also! Due to your still relatively young marines and battle brothers, there will be chances to try and pursue a 'prestige' route over the roleplay(open to all except the sergeant, because well, your a sergeant and are already epic). These routes include:

Chaplain
Apothecary
Tech-Marine
Company Champion
Company Standard Bearer.

Also to an extent just like my Chaos Roleplay: A Road to Chaos and Glory(Known as ARTGAC for short) there will be chances to gain new wargear, be it armour, weapons or equipment.

What do you all think of that?


----------



## Commissar Ploss

sounds pretty sweet!

CP


----------



## komanko

As Commissar said, (with my fix) *Looks pretty sweet.

Edit: Another thing about the update that I wanted to state. You said there something about not worrying for soon the action comes, I think that its better to give it some time as it helps building a character and a story while you are not fighting... So personally I feel no rush to start fighting ^^


----------



## Serpion5

Yay! It`s back! :grin: 

And choosing a career sounds like fun!


----------



## revan4559

komanko said:


> As Commissar said, (with my fix) *Looks pretty sweet.
> 
> Edit: Another thing about the update that I wanted to state. You said there something about not worrying for soon the action comes, I think that its better to give it some time as it helps building a character and a story while you are not fighting... So personally I feel no rush to start fighting ^^


If you remember i said that the ship was only 24 hours away from the system and fighting the orks.


----------



## High_Seraph

Getting a career choice! To bad for Ploss though.


----------



## Commissar Ploss

High_Seraph said:


> Getting a career choice! To bad for Ploss though.


I'm already too awesome. 

CP


----------



## revan4559

stop talking about the career choices and get posting xD.


----------



## Commissar Ploss

i have to think of how i want to proceed! hold your horses!!! lol

CP


----------



## Doelago

Career choices? Fucking awesome!


----------



## revan4559

The Update has been posted. Next update will be NEXT wednesday(the 19th). Those 4 that didnt post this time have one last chance before i turn them into NPC's until they tell me they want to continue.


----------



## revan4559

The update is in about 26 hours so if you havent posted you need to.


----------



## Doelago

revan4559 said:


> The update is in about 26 hours so if you havent posted you need to.


Cant wait for the update... And now you lazy bastards, get posting!


----------



## Commissar Ploss

lol i'm getting there...

CP


----------



## komanko

I cant do it right now but Ill do it tomorrow as I will ahve time to post before Revan updates the RP, I was busy with the Age of Dragons with that fucking half story post that I made XD God damn nearly 3000 word post XD


----------



## The Thunder of KayVaan

PM you revan, I'll be able to do Tomorrow, a well as my other RP's...

EDIT: I'm now writing it up, It may take a while though. Got a bit of case 'o writer's block.


----------



## komanko

If you hold the update for about 2 hours I will be able to get mine up ^^


----------



## revan4559

im extending the deadline for the updates until tomorrow, to give people time to post.


----------



## Commissar Ploss

cheers, i'm actually typing mine right now. 

CP


----------



## Marshal Ragnar

Ok, mines up. Sry for the delay and that its kinda short, but school and work is a pain. Ill do a better one next update


----------



## revan4559

Sorry about this but the update will be up tomorrow as im very tired, not feeling very well and its a major update(so its pretty long)


----------



## Doelago

revan4559 said:


> Sorry about this but the update will be up tomorrow as im very tired, not feeling very well and its a major update(so its pretty long)


Post it as fast as you can! I am going to some camp over the weekend and we are not allowed to bring computers with us... Damn hippies, erh...


----------



## revan4559

Sorry about this but the update is going to be delayed for another day or two as i have mega writers block and cant seem to finish it just yet.


----------



## Commissar Ploss

sure thing.  take your time.

CP


----------



## Serpion5

revan4559 said:


> Sorry about this but the update is going to be delayed for another day or two as i have mega writers block and cant seem to finish it just yet.


Happens to the best of us. Take your time.


----------



## High_Seraph

Whenever you can take your time and write another nice update it'll be worth the wait.


----------



## Doelago

High_Seraph said:


> Whenever you can take your time and write another nice update it'll be worth the wait.


PM;ed him a couple of days ago and he said that it would be up... Today! :yahoo:


----------



## revan4559

Update is up, sorry for the one week wait. The next update will be on Wednesday the 10th of February.


----------



## Doelago

revan4559 said:


> Update is up, sorry for the one week wait. The next update will be on Wednesday the 10th of February.


It has arrived! :yahoo:


----------



## Commissar Ploss

i await your pm's.  this should be fun.

CP


----------



## revan4559

Update will be next wednesday(the 9th). so you have 6 days to get posting xD


----------



## komanko

Oki Doki Sir


----------



## revan4559

komanko said:


> Oki Doki Sir


YOU however have ARTGAC and ALOA to post in first as thats this sunday.


----------



## komanko

LIES!!! I posted in ARTGAC stop blaming random things on me!


----------



## revan4559

komanko said:


> LIES!!! I posted in ARTGAC stop blaming random things on me!


NEVAH! XD well you just need to get ALOA done then.


----------



## komanko

Fine! I shall see you burned fawl


----------



## Doelago

Anyone who wants to get the ball rolling? I am having a serious mental breakdown about what to post... I came up with like... Nothing... When I tried...


----------



## Marshal Ragnar

I will get mine up either tonight or tomo


----------



## revan4559

Update is up. Next update will be next wednesday.


----------



## Doelago

The chapter only has five land riders? We better not wreck that one. But a question sprung to my mind, what pattern is the land rider?


----------



## Commissar Ploss

Doelago said:


> The chapter only has five land riders? We better not wreck that one. But a question sprung to my mind, what pattern is the land rider?


this one is a rhino, not a land raider

CP


----------



## revan4559

Doelago said:


> The chapter only has five land riders? We better not wreck that one. But a question sprung to my mind, what pattern is the land rider?


http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/wiki/Land_Raider_Achilles very rare, used only by imperial fists and successor chapters(Sons of dorn included)


----------



## Doelago

revan4559 said:


> http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/wiki/Land_Raider_Achilles very rare, used only by imperial fists and successor chapters(Sons of dorn included)


Ah, cool, thanks! :victory:


----------



## revan4559

update is wednesday so dont forget to post if you havent already.


----------



## revan4559

Sorry for the double post, but ive just found something annoying!!!:

http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/wiki/Sons_of_Dorn


----------



## komanko

really, and now you bothered checking it XD?
No matter, we shall ignore this fact.


----------



## Doelago

revan4559 said:


> Sorry for the double post, but ive just found something annoying!!!:
> 
> http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/wiki/Sons_of_Dorn


Thus the Emperors Inquisition will know that article as bullshit, its writer will be executed for heresy, and we shall keep it going in our way. k:


----------



## Serpion5

Fools! They`ve got the Sons of Dorn all wrong! 

Damn Lexi... :ireful2:


----------



## revan4559

Actually the Sons of Dorn on lexicanum was made/posted on the 28th of January(2011). While my Sons of Dorn was created back in October 2010.


----------



## High_Seraph

Then go yell at them and tell them to fix their damn article before Doelago gets over there.


----------



## revan4559

High_Seraph said:


> Then go yell at them and tell them to fix their damn article before Doelago gets over there.


Only if you go post in the action thread.


----------



## High_Seraph

Just did sorry about the delay any time I came up with something I forgot it when I logged on at the library. I throw myself at your mercy.


----------



## Doelago

High_Seraph said:


> Then go yell at them and tell them to fix their damn article before Doelago gets over there.


Ouh, they better be fast. The Inquisition is everywhere.


----------



## High_Seraph

I know we are everywhere even in threads where noone expects us.


----------



## The Thunder of KayVaan

I'm sorry guys, but i'm going to have to drop out of this one. Due to GCSE's Revision biting me up the arse and coursework, I won't really be able to put out anything satifactory. Good luck to you guys (and gals if there are any) and i hope this is a success!


----------



## revan4559

The update is on wednesday and no-one has posted? do i need to extend the deadline again?


----------



## komanko

I will have mine up today or tomorrow(same with AoD)


----------



## Doelago

When did you post? Damn, just staring at my shiny new Baneblade box has taken all my attention lately...


----------



## revan4559

Doelago said:


> When did you post? Damn, just staring at my shiny new Baneblade box has taken all my attention lately...


I posted last wednesday (the 16th)


----------



## Commissar Ploss

sorry i haven't posted yet, i've been sooo fucking busy, what with work on The Heretic and all of my other real life shit. I'll try and get one up today or perhaps tomorrow.

CP


----------



## komanko

Excuses Ploss, all this are excuses XD 

BTW, nice work on The Heretic its a good read and watch in some cases


----------



## Commissar Ploss

thanks mate.  i've been working hard on it. already have most of the second issue thrown together, it's on to editing and final layout now. I need to get a hold of InDesign from Adobe so i can do more specific work to it. 

CP


----------



## komanko

good luck then ^^


----------



## Commissar Ploss

komanko said:


> good luck then ^^


thanks brah. 

CP


----------



## Serpion5

Sorry Revan, this one completely slipped past me! I`ve posted now. :biggrin:


----------



## revan4559

Commissar Ploss and High Seraph, do you both need an extension on the update deadline?


----------



## High_Seraph

Sorry for the last post real life got in the way of 40k and rp's. Damn real life.


----------



## revan4559

going to push the update deadline to friday to give Commissar enough time to post as he is the squad sergeant.


----------



## Commissar Ploss

revan4559 said:


> Commissar Ploss and High Seraph, do you both need an extension on the update deadline?


ack! yes, i dooo....!

thanks for that! i've just been sooo busy!

CP


----------



## Doelago

revan4559 said:


> going to push the update deadline to friday to give Commissar enough time to post as he is the squad sergeant.


Should also thank you. Just had my last tests in school for a few months yahoo so now I will have a shitload of more free time on my hands.

Edit: Eh, fuck, went about an posted it anyway. Sorry for the crap quality, my computer has crasched a lot lately, and it has turned off a lot of functions, which I have no idea of how to turn back on, and one of those is spell check...


----------



## revan4559

Update is now up, i'll be moving Sons of Dorn to be updated every wednesday. The Next will be NOT next wednesday(the 2nd) but the WEDNESDAY THE 9TH


----------



## revan4559

Just posting this up. This is Raenor's current squad, with name, account, type of marine, weapons, armour, equipment. Including the 5 NPC's in the squad which you CAN interact with:

Sergeant Raenor's Squad:

Name: Brother-Sergeant Boris Raenor
Account Name:
Marine Type: Tactical Marine Sergeant
Weapons: Godwyn pattern Bolter with scope/sling. Powersword.
Armour: Mk6 Corvus armour with High Collar(like Mark VIII Errant).
Equipment: Bionic Eye, Frag grenades.

Name: Battle Brother Heinriech Schtauffen
Account Name: High_Seraph
Marine Type: Tactical Marine
Weapons: MK Vb Godwyn pattern Boltgun, Two-handed Chain Sword, Combat Knife.
Armour: Mark 7 'Aquila' Power Armour with helmet.
Equipment: Meltabomb, Krak Grenades, Frag Grenades.

Name: Battle Brother Marcus
Account Name: Marshal Ragnar
Marine Type: Heavy Weapons Marine
Weapons: Astartes Mk IVc Heavy Bolter, Combat Knife.
Armour: Mark 7 'Aquila' Power Armour with helmet.
Equipment: N/A

Name: Battle Brother Castiel Vagon
Account Name: Serpion5
Marine Type: Tactical Marine
Weapons: Standard Issue Boltgun, Combat knife.
Armour: Mk VII Aquila Power Armour.
Equipment: Frag Grenades.

Name: Battle Brother Halfdan Corvinus
Account Name: Komanko
Marine Type: Tactical Marine
Weapons: Standard Astartes Mk III Bolt Pistol, and two Chainswords.
Armour: Mark 7 Aquila Power Armor.
Equipment: 2 melta bombs and 3 frag grenades.

Name: Battle Brother Inokenti Ketoi
Account Name: Doelago
Marine Type: Tactical Marine
Weapons: Astartes Mk.II:Godwyn Pattern Boltgun, startes Mk. IIc Pattern Bolt Pistol, Combat Knife.
Armour: Mk 7 "Aquila" Pattern Power Armor.
Equipment: Frag Grenades (3)

Name: Battle Brother Argus Kramer (NPC)
Marine Type: Tactical Marine.
Weapons: Astartes Mk.II:Godwyn Pattern Boltgun, Combat Knife.
Armour: Mark 7 Aqulia Armour with Helmet.
Equipment: Frag Grenades (3)

Name: Battle Brother Demetrius Logan (NPC)
Marine Type: Tactical Marine.
Weapons: Astartes Mk.II:Godwyn Pattern Boltgun, Combat Knife.
Armour: Mark 7 Aqulia Armour with Helmet.
Equipment: Frag Grenades (3)

Name: Battle Brother Stern Thengel (NPC)
Marine Type: Tactical Marine.
Weapons: Astartes Mk.II:Godwyn Pattern Boltgu, Combat Knife.
Armour: Mark 7 Aqulia Armour with Helmet.
Equipment: Krak Grenades (3)

Name: Battle Brother Tycho Gaius (NPC)
Marine Type: Tactical Marine.
Weapons: Astartes Mk.II:Godwyn Pattern Boltgun, Combat Knife.
Armour: Mark 6 Corvus Armour.
Equipment: Krak Grenades (3)

Name: Battle Brother Asteroth Sarpedon (NPC)
Marine Type: Heavy Weapon Marine
Weapons: Maxima Pattern Multi-Melta, Combat Knife.
Armour: Mark 6 Corvus Armour with Helmet.
Equipment: Krak Grenades (3), Frag Grenades (3).


----------



## Commissar Ploss

revan4559 said:


> Just posting this up. This is Raenor's current squad, with name, account, type of marine, weapons, armour, equipment. Including the 5 NPC's in the squad which you CAN interact with:
> 
> Sergeant Raenor's Squad:
> 
> Name: Brother-Sergeant Boris Raenor
> Account Name:
> Marine Type: Tactical Marine Sergeant
> Weapons: Godwyn pattern Bolter with scope/sling. Powersword.
> Armour: Mk6 Corvus armour with High Collar(like Mark VIII Errant).
> Equipment: Bionic Eye, Frag grenades.
> 
> Name: Battle Brother Heinriech Schtauffen
> Account Name: High_Seraph
> Marine Type: Tactical Marine
> Weapons: MK Vb Godwyn pattern Boltgun, Hand-handed Chain Sword, Combat Knife.
> Armour: Mark 7 'Aquila' Power Armour with helmet.
> Equipment: Meltabomb, Krak Grenades, Frag Grenades.
> 
> Name: Battle Brother Marcus
> Account Name: Marshal Ragnar
> Marine Type: Heavy Weapons Marine
> Weapons: Astartes Mk IVc Heavy Bolter, Combat Knife.
> Armour: Mark 7 'Aquila' Power Armour with helmet.
> Equipment: N/A
> 
> Name: Battle Brother Castiel Vagon
> Account Name: Serpion5
> Marine Type: Tactical Marine
> Weapons: Standard Issue Boltgun, Combat knife.
> Armour: Mk VII Aquila Power Armour.
> Equipment: Frag Grenades.
> 
> Name: Battle Brother Halfdan Corvinus
> Account Name: Komanko
> Marine Type: Tactical Marine
> Weapons: Standard Astartes Mk III Bolt Pistol, and two Chainswords.
> Armour: Mark 7 Aquila Power Armor.
> Equipment: 2 melta bombs and 3 frag grenades.
> 
> Name: Battle Brother Inokenti Ketoi
> Account Name: Doelago
> Marine Type: Tactical Marine
> Weapons: Astartes Mk.II:Godwyn Pattern Boltgun, startes Mk. IIc Pattern Bolt Pistol, Combat Knife.
> Armour: Mk 7 "Aquila" Pattern Power Armor.
> Equipment: Frag Grenades (3)
> 
> Name: Battle Brother Argus Kramer (NPC)
> Marine Type: Tactical Marine.
> Weapons: Astartes Mk.II:Godwyn Pattern Boltgun, Combat Knife.
> Armour: Mark 7 Aqulia Armour.
> Equipment: Frag Grenades (3)
> 
> Name: Battle Brother Demetrius Logan (NPC)
> Marine Type: Tactical Marine.
> Weapons: Astartes Mk.II:Godwyn Pattern Boltgun, Combat Knife.
> Armour: Mark 7 Aqulia Armour.
> Equipment: Frag Grenades (3)
> 
> Name: Battle Brother Stern Thengel (NPC)
> Marine Type: Tactical Marine.
> Weapons: Astartes Mk.II:Godwyn Pattern Boltgu, Combat Knife.
> Armour: Mark 7 Aqulia Armour.
> Equipment: Krak Grenades (3)
> 
> Name: Battle Brother Tycho Gaius (NPC)
> Marine Type: Tactical Marine.
> Weapons: Astartes Mk.II:Godwyn Pattern Boltgun, Combat Knife.
> Armour: Mark 6 Corvus Armour.
> Equipment: Krak Grenades (3)
> 
> Name: Battle Brother Asteroth Sarpedon (NPC)
> Marine Type: Heavy Weapon Marine
> Weapons: Maxima Pattern Multi-Melta, Combat Knife.
> Armour: Mark 6 Corvus Armour.
> Equipment: Krak Grenades (3), Frag Grenades (3).


thanks for this. had to make an impromptu trip and have only just gotten back. was going to get the list together for you, then i realized you posted. 

CP


----------



## revan4559

Well ploss when fighting dont forget to give the 5 npc's orders and ill control them for you.


----------



## revan4559

Update reminder, it is one week(7 Days): Wednesday 9th March.


----------



## komanko

Ok, thanks for reminding (on both updates)


----------



## Commissar Ploss

revan4559 said:


> Well ploss when fighting dont forget to give the 5 npc's orders and ill control them for you.





revan4559 said:


> Update reminder, it is one week(7 Days): Wednesday 9th March.


will do, and thanks for the reminder. hope to post tonight or tomorrow morning...

CP


----------



## revan4559

If any of you are wondering(ill edit this into the action thread in a moment) the 5 npc's are doing the following:

Name: Battle Brother Argus Kramer (NPC) would be laying down on his front inbetween two huge boulders with his bolter pointed out of the gap.

Name: Battle Brother Demetrius Logan (NPC) would have his back placed against a boulder with his head turned to the side so he can see around the side of it.

Name: Battle Brother Stern Thengel (NPC) is simply crouched inside a small cave to the right with his bolter ready and aimed at the approaching smoke.

Name: Battle Brother Tycho Gaius (NPC) is inside the cave with Stern.

Name: Battle Brother Asteroth Sarpedon (NPC) is priming his multi-melta as he crouches behind a boulder like Logan.


----------



## revan4559

The update is tomorrow and 3 of you still need to post. Komanko, Commissar Ploss and Marshal Ragnar.


----------



## Commissar Ploss

revan4559 said:


> The update is tomorrow and 3 of you still need to post. Komanko, Commissar Ploss and Marshal Ragnar.


will be done for sure!


----------



## revan4559

The update is currently up. Next update will be in one wek(7 Days).

Also this is an IMPORTANT NOTE:

If you are using something that isnt on the large Squad sheet i have(its posted on page 15), then i wont allow it unless ive said you have acquired it.

For example: Halfdan(Komanko) has NO BOLTER, he only has a BOLT PISTOL.
And other than the NPC's only Marcus and Heinriech have helmets currently.

Just making sure you all know this for future reference.


----------



## revan4559

On another note seeing as some fighting will soon begin.

IF you use a standard bolter/boltgun(NOT BOLT PISTOL OR HEAVY BOLTER) you need to reload after 20-30 or 12-20 shots. Depending on the magazine you use. The following is taken from lexicanum Bolter.

Standard Bolter Magazines and Firing Rate:
Firing Rate: Four-Round Burst.
Magazine: Sickle - Standard magazine, 20-30 rounds.
Straight - 12-20 rounds, Easier to load.

Bolt Pistol Magazine and Firing Rate:
Fire Rate: The pistol is able to fire either a single shot or a short three-round burst. 
Magazine: 6-10 Rounds.

So remember you WILL need to reload. You will how ever get a slap if you kill more orks with your bolter/bolt pistol than your magazine allows.

EG: If Komanko/Halfdan kills 11 orks with his bolt pistol without reloading it, he's getting a slap.


----------



## revan4559

The update is wednesday. The following still need to post:

Marshal Ragnar
Komanko


----------



## komanko

I told you I'll get it done, stop pestering me XD


----------



## revan4559

The update is up. The next update will be on next wednesday.(23rd) The below is also pasted in the action thread.
You each get 5 ork boys each except for Halfdan who will be fighting the Nob. Also on the note of fighting, please be sensible when fighting as Orks are nearly as tough as Space Marines and don't die easily. So you wont 'one shot' them in that sense, so im putting a limit on killing ONE ORK PER UPDATE as it generally takes 2-4 bolter rounds to kill an ork depending on where you shoot them. Also remember if your using bolters you will need to reload after using up your magazine(posted on page 15 or 16 i think) Commissar Ploss remember to give your squad members orders even as they fight. I will edit in what the npc's do later on.

Feel free to post what you think of the start of the action.

On an important note: As the name Sons of Dorn has been taken by another Chapter on lexicanum(all chapters on lexicanum are GW approved or have been named by GW). I have changed some of the information for the 'Sons of Dorn' and was wondering if you would like me to post the new information for them. Most of it is minor stuff like:

New Chapter Name
New Battle Cry.
New Notable Marines

Major things include:
Fluff added to the following: Founding, Early History, Current History.

Also Ploss here is a question for you. Are you able to rename threads on heresy online?


----------



## Commissar Ploss

yeah, i can rename threads.

CP


----------



## Doelago

One Ork per update? So it is going to take us five weeks before they are all killed then, huh?


----------



## revan4559

It may change during the next 1-2 weeks depending on if people can be sensible when it comes to killing enemies. AS there are only 51 of them then there is a limit. But when we get to the near-endless hordes for the proper fights, then i wont worry so much about normal ork boyz being off'ed in one post. Its mainly the bigger orks and vehicles that will take more than 1 post to kill.

Do you all get what i mean?

Also thanks for letting me know that ploss. As it means i can get the recruitment and action thread renamed if everyone agrees to it.


----------



## Doelago

revan4559 said:


> Do you all get what i mean?


No. :stop: *yes*

Also, got any ideas what your going to switch the chapter name into?


----------



## revan4559

The Black Knights is the new name of the chapter. Due to their colour scheme and part of their gene-seed and combat doctrine.

Got the idea from The Black Knight from Monty Python, where he loses an arm, still fights, loses the other, kicks Arthur, loses a leg, jumps at him on one leg.

The chapter's marine are known for it sheer tenacity to fight through even the most deadly of wounds. So in the roleplay remember that.


----------



## Commissar Ploss

sounds fine to me.

CP

shall i rename the threads to Black Knights?


----------



## revan4559

Not yet, i want to get all the info up first. At the moment with the help of Komanko. Working on their history.

His a brief part of what we have so far:

Founding and Early History of the Imperial Knights:: Founded in the 22nd Founding, M37, the Black Knights were originally known as the Imperial Knights and wore a silver and blue heraldry. Original the Imperial Knights were a fleet based chapter with no homeworld or recruiting worlds to call their own, so they set off on a crusade to liberate imperial worlds held by Xenos and Rebels.


----------



## komanko

Gonna get me post up today, I'm taking the opportunity to remind everyone that the deadline is tomorrow ^^


----------



## High_Seraph

Haha was working on my post so I win.


----------



## komanko

lol, you won the point here.


----------



## Doelago

Damn, tomorrow? fuck, thats a close call. The chances are that I will not be able to post, for I have a damned test tomorrow, and whole fuck of stuff that must be done. 

But hey, as someone here on the forum once said, fuck school, RP is more important, lol.


----------



## revan4559

Doelago said:


> Damn, tomorrow? fuck, thats a close call. The chances are that I will not be able to post, for I have a damned test tomorrow, and whole fuck of stuff that must be done.
> 
> But hey, as someone here on the forum once said, fuck school, RP is more important, lol.


That was Farseer Dav's response to me telling him to post in ARTGAC xD.


----------



## komanko

Truly said, here take a look at my sig ^^

Edit: Just a note Seraph, you technically cant decapitate anyone with a chainsword as its chain and not a sword after all. You can slowly cut his head but at any rate thats out of the question as 40k universe uses different physics XD


----------



## Commissar Ploss

looks like it's time to kick ass then huh?

CP


----------



## komanko

Truer words were already spoken but those are true nonetheless XD


----------



## revan4559

Are the rest of you wanting an extension? as 2/6 have posted. I'll give the rest of you till friday before i update.


----------



## High_Seraph

What? I brought the chainsword up into the orks throat then brought it out the right side of it before spinning and taking out the left side of it. That makes it a decapatation right? If i'm wrong i'll edit my post though.


----------



## Doelago

revan4559 said:


> Are the rest of you wanting an extension? as 2/6 have posted. I'll give the rest of you till friday before i update.


Till Friday? Thank god. Will still try to post today, but nice to know that there is still time.


----------



## Commissar Ploss

thanks mate... i've been really really really busy!

CP


----------



## Serpion5

Sorry, was gonna post yesterday but my signal dropped out. It`s up now.


----------



## Marshal Ragnar

I will get my post up either tonight or early tomorrow


----------



## revan4559

Going to actually update the action thread on sunday. Gives Ploss and Doelago time to post. ALSO can Marshal Ragnar, Serpion and High Seraph re-check their posts because if you remember i said you can kill one ork per update.

Marshal Ragnar has killed 4 or more.
High Seraph killed 2(i think)
and Serpion killed 3.

Please if possible to back and edit your posts to only wounding the other orks.


----------



## Marshal Ragnar

Yup, ill change it. Sry. But even with the heavy bolted only one kill per update?


----------



## komanko

He already said that this might change later on, but for now everyone kills max of 1 ork per update. So consider this your guideline until Revan says differently.


----------



## revan4559

Don't forget that orks are as tough if not tougher then Astartes due to their physiology they can withstand atleast 3 bolter rounds through their chest and the loss of an arm. Its only 1 ork per update at the moment because theres only 50-ish orks, so it would be too quick to kill all of them off in one post, especially the ork nob.


----------



## Doelago

revan4559 said:


> Going to actually update the action thread on sunday. Gives Ploss and Doelago time to post.


My apologies for not having posted. Real life I keeping me busy, heck, during the last days I have barely been able to post more than two or three posts... 

But, tomorrow is Saturday. So I shall try. 

Also, again, my apologies for delaying the update.


----------



## komanko

No worries we will kick your ass later when you are not busy


----------



## Serpion5

Ah, I misunderstood. No worries, I can fix this.


----------



## High_Seraph

I just took a leg off of one ork to set up a kill in a later post. If you want me to change it pm me and i will.


----------



## revan4559

Update is up. Next update will be on Wednesday 6th of April.

Ploss and Doelago were too busy this time to post but ploss gets an update this time for next week, and Doelago can kill off two orks in his next post.


----------



## Doelago

revan4559 said:


> Update is up. Next update will be on Wednesday 6th of April.
> 
> Ploss and Doelago were too busy this time to post but ploss gets an update this time for next week, and Doelago can kill off two orks in his next post.


Once again, my apologies. I have no more tests in some time after this week, so I will have more free time to do stuff after this.


----------



## revan4559

Reminder, the update is NOT today but it is next wednesday the 6th of april.


----------



## komanko

So why did you freak me out, you are annoying! You message me for 2 hours just to tell me now that this is happening in a week from now?!

Bastard


----------



## High_Seraph

Then go post in the action thread Komanko.


----------



## komanko

I have enough work already, don't you come here adding me more work XD


----------



## revan4559

Update is this wednesday. So get posting if you havent.


----------



## Commissar Ploss

will do.


----------



## revan4559

Commissar Ploss has pulled out of the roleplay for several reasons. And as only three out of the remaining five have posted im going to ask this:

Do you all wish to continue with this roleplay? as lately ive been having to keep extending deadlines, and usually posts are done at the last minutes. If you all wish to continue then i will get an update done within the next 1-2 days(gives you time to reply to this). If not then i can always close the roleplay for now and revisit it later on with more fluff behind the chapter(similar to what i did with A Life of Adventure), and if you wish i can post up another thread with the 5-6 ideas of other roleplays that i could possibly do.


----------



## Serpion5

I am happy to continue if you keep going. :good: 

It`s your call though.


----------



## komanko

I gave you a piece of my mind yesterday already so you know my point of view on it.
So its your call really, better though, you can simply post the idea thread and then decide after you see what are the reactions to your ideas are.


----------



## High_Seraph

Serpion5 said:


> I am happy to continue if you keep going. :good:
> 
> It`s your call though.


Completely agree with Serpion5, don't tell him though.


----------



## revan4559

Waiting on Marshal Ragnar's and Doelago's response before i decide what to do. Now IF i do continue the thread which would you prefer of the following now you have no Sergeant:

One of you is promoted to sergeant after Raenor heroically dies xD.
You get an Npc sergeant.
or
You join one of the other squads.


----------



## High_Seraph

I'm liking the third option for now as I'm sure there will be casualties later on when we get back to the rest of the force. You could also just say one of the NPc's becomes our sergeant for now.


----------



## komanko

anything but the second option.
NPC hatred:angry::ireful2:


----------



## Doelago

Anything, damn, anything but the second option. Preferably the first one, but there is nothing wrong with the third one.


----------



## komanko

I've decided to side with doleago on that one, I also vote for preferably option A.

P.S Any grammar mistakes are a result of me writing this down with chopsticks for some reason.


----------



## Serpion5

You should totally make me sergeant. :laugh: 

Don`t laugh, I`m serious. :so_happy:


----------



## revan4559

High Seraph's character is the oldest therefor would have the most experience, meaning he would be a likely Sergeant. HOWEVER im going to either make you draw straws, or number you 1-10(2 numbers per person) then roll 1d10 to see who gets it.


----------



## Serpion5

Would you like photographic evidence of the straw length? :biggrin: 

j/k, however you want to do it is fine. It`s your Rp. :good:


----------



## High_Seraph

HAHA Serpion5 I win! No i'm just joking I don't really know if I'd be a good Sergeant which is why I didn't submit a Sergeant sheet, but if Revan says I'm Sarg then I'll do my best.


----------



## revan4559

Your not sergeant yet Seraph, im just saying logically by marine standards as your older you would be the likely choice. BUT im going to roll a 1d10 to see who gets it.


----------



## Doelago

revan4559 said:


> Your not sergeant yet Seraph, im just saying logically by marine standards as your older you would be the likely choice. BUT im going to roll a 1d10 to see who gets it.


What if the one that gets it does not want to be Sgt?


----------



## Marshal Ragnar

Sry i have disapeared for while. It was a combination of pc problems, work, and life. I swear thet life is conspiring gainst me at the moment!!!

But I am all for continuing this RP, Ill get my update/post in today. And I dont want the Sgt role, though I do say we promote one of us and def no automated guy.

We could like kill all the NPC's off and be like a little elite unit or something, just an idea.


----------



## komanko

Marshal Ragnar said:


> Sry i have disapeared for while. It was a combination of pc problems, work, and life. I swear thet life is conspiring gainst me at the moment!!!


I know what your talking about, *alarmingly looking towards one of the near shadows*, it is everywhere, it is following us!! And when you wont look it will strike at your unsuspecting heart and BOOM! Your life is screwed XD


----------



## revan4559

Doelago and Ragnar if you can get a post up by tomorrow that will be helpful as i plan on updating tomorrow.

As for not wanting to become the squad sergeant, then ill make it what 1d(6 or 8) as there will only be three-four people wanting to become it but if you were wondering, by about half way through the rp you will end up as a little elite squad kinda.


----------



## Doelago

Ok, will try to coble something together. 

Edit: 



revan4559 said:


> Inokenti: OOC: Doelago is abit busy this week and said to skip him so he gets to kill 2 orks next update.


I thought that something was wrong, I had no posting scheduled for this week.


----------



## Marshal Ragnar

Sure, I will get my post up tomorrow morning/early afternoonish


----------



## revan4559

I've rolled the 1d6 to see who was sergeant.

Halfdan/Komanko = 1-2
Castiel/Serpion = 3-4
Hienriech/Seraph = 5-6.

I rolled 5 on 1d6 so Hienriech is the new sergeant, BUT he wont know until you all get back to base and see Sergeant Marius.


----------



## komanko

I thought we were going to draw straws


----------



## revan4559

The update is up. Now Doelago has pulled out we are down to 4.

IMPORTANT NOTE to those not in the roleplay.

I am re-opening the recruitment to boost the numbers of the squad back up to 10-11 so there is room for 6-7 new people to join in.


----------



## revan4559

Doelago has given me a suggestion. Seeing as there is only 4 of you, would anyone also like to take on the role of one of the 5 npc marines? so you play your character and one of the 5?


----------



## komanko

I'll think about it but first I need to see how am I doing regarding the amount of RPs I'm in.


----------



## Jackinator

By providing a character are we replacing another or are we just taking on an NPC? If we are replacing one then here's mine 

Name: Argus Volk

Age: 41

Appearance: Argus is short for a Space Marine, with cropped blonde hair and fine aquiline features that complement his unusually slim form. His face is marred only by a single, long scar, that traces from the corner his eye and follows the corner of his jaw, ending before his chin.

Personality: Argus is a well known joker, never without a prank or joke at the ready. Whether they are actually funny is another thing but they often prove amusing to his companions. He often cracks jokes at the expense of what he considers overly proud marines, seeing no reason for their beliefs of superiority. In battle he prefers to remain at arms reach from the enemy, picking them off in support of his brothers. However, this does not mean he is incapable of combat at close ranges. His lifelong ambition is to return to the specialised and relatively independant role of a scout, he wishes to become a sergeant of these highly specialised units and his ambitions have never risen any higher.

Background: Argus is extremely private about his former life and all that others have been able to find out is that he fought against the ork threat and was saved by one of the Chaplains of the Sons of Dorn. What he was fighting for and who he left behind are mysteries that only he and the Chaplains of the sons of Dorn can answer.

Since his recruitment he has gone from strength to strength, while his insubordinate tendencies have made him few friends in the hierarchy of the Sons of Dorn his abilities are undeniably exceptional. Although he has since left the tenth company Argus is still an accomplished master of stealth warfare and assasination, able to place a pinpoint bolter round through the head of an ork at the limit of it's range and he has often been criticised for spending too much time in the firing ranges instead of the sparring cages, not that he has paid much attention.

Type of Marine: Battle Brother - preference for sniper support and infiltration

Weapons: Mark V Godwyn pattern Bolter, MkIII Bolt Pistol

Armour: Mark VI Corvus

Equipment: Meltabomb, 2 Krak grenades, 3 Frag Grenades

That ok?


----------



## Serpion5

Nice to see you Jackinator. 

@RevanL I have no qualms with controlling an NPC alongside my own guy. Wouldn`t be the first time.


----------



## Marshal Ragnar

I cant at the moment, life is still hectic with finals coming up.


----------



## revan4559

Jackinator your character Argus Volk can replace Argus Kramler in the roleplay. I'll add you in during the next update where you would of been with the group from the beginning if that is ok? Seeing as argus 'Kramler' disappeared during the fight it will be easier to add you in.


----------



## komanko

Jackinator, you do know that Volk = Wolf, right? XD

Edit: Does that mean that your character is Russian?


----------



## Jackinator

I actually didn't . I just thought it sounded good :laugh:. How ironic that we had the same name, I didn't even realize :laugh:


----------



## komanko

Volk = Волк = Wolf

Surprise! you learned a little bit of Russian XD


----------



## revan4559

The update is up early thanks to everyone posting earlier on. Next update will be Saturday 23rd. Jackinator you have now been added into the roleplay so you can post too.


----------



## Serpion5

Nice to see the controlling two characters idea. :good:


----------



## Jackinator

Excellent, just writing it now


----------



## komanko

Dibs on helping to carry Raenor's corpse XD


----------



## Jackinator

Well get your arse moving then, I can't stand over it all day you know :laugh:


----------



## komanko

Of course you can, here look I have lots of things to do before helping you.

1. Boasting about my kill
2. Boasting about my kill
3. Boasting about my kill
4. Boasting about my kill

and if thats not enough I still have to boast about my kill.

You see I have lots of boasting to do so my schedule is pretty tight, but I will try clearing some time to help you carry that corpse XD


----------



## Jackinator

Hmmmm, I see your point, just pop over if you get any free time :laugh:


----------



## komanko

Sure, Is next week ok XD?


----------



## revan4559

After reading Seprions post need to give you all a quick reminder, Imperial Fists and their Successor Chapters(Sons of Dorn/Black Knights included) lack the Beltchers Gland and Sus-san membrane. Due to lack of the BG they cant spit acid, so Serp just edit it to say you spat on the ork normally?


----------



## revan4559

The update is now up. Next update will be friday 29th.


----------



## Serpion5

revan4559 said:


> After reading Seprions post need to give you all a quick reminder, Imperial Fists and their Successor Chapters(Sons of Dorn/Black Knights included) lack the Beltchers Gland and Sus-san membrane. Due to lack of the BG they cant spit acid, so Serp just edit it to say you spat on the ork normally?


This I did not know. I`ll fix it now! 

EDIT: Done. :good:


----------



## revan4559

The update is this friday so dont forget to post.


----------



## revan4559

The update is up. Next update will be next Friday. Soon be moving onto Mission 2! which i will pm to who ever the sergeant becomes.


----------



## revan4559

Update is tomorrow. Marshal Ragnar and Serpion need to post.(and komanko but i told him to do it over msn so he knows anyway).


----------



## Serpion5

:scare: Sorry! On it now.


----------



## revan4559

Update is up. Next update will be next Friday 13th.


----------



## Serpion5

Ooh, that`s a bad omen...


----------



## revan4559

Update is up. Next update will be Friday 20th.


----------



## Jackinator

Sorry I haven't posted yet, I've had insane amounts on this week. I will put it up as soon as I get back this afternoon.


----------



## revan4559

Update is up. Next update will be Saturday 28th.


----------



## revan4559

Update deadline extended till monday as Marshal Ragnar and Komanko need to post.


----------



## komanko

I don't need till Monday, need only tomorrow after I finish the test.


----------



## revan4559

komanko said:


> I don't need till Monday, need only tomorrow after I finish the test.


Nope, you need until monday as YOU have: Age of Dragons, Sons of Dorn, A Life of Adventure to post in.


----------



## komanko

As you like to say and do: "Shrugs"


----------



## Serpion5

Are you overdoing it Belenkey? 

I`m playing in a dozen or so, GMing four of them. Some might say that`s a bit much, but I have no exams to clog up my valuable time so


----------



## komanko

Not to be rude Mr. Flynn but the amount I write for my posts compared to yours is immeasurable XD (Really not trying to insult  You know I am not like that ^^)

Also you have made a mistake, its Belenky, Yuval Belenky, Belenky serves as the word White in Russian and its pronounced Be(like eh) - le(the letter L and then eh) - nky.

Another thing is that I just finished the test so I have several days before my final test in literature (don't ask me why they teach this crap, its extremely boring and with no good stories whatsoever except maybe Chekhov). After that I got some more final tests and then I am free to do a must serve in the army for three years yay!!!

(This was sarcasm).


----------



## Serpion5

I gathered.  

Not to sound like a dick Mr Belenky (sorry) but I`ve always emphasised quality over quantity. I say what I need to and not a smidgen more. :so_happy: 

Enjoy your tests and army service. At least you`ll have a job...


----------



## komanko

the pay is as meager as the time it takes out of my life. Means it has 3 number XD and its not a high 3 numbered number.


----------



## High_Seraph

well then please post yes?:grin:


----------



## komanko

OK! Tomorrow morning is the time for post  I need to regain consciousness XD


----------



## High_Seraph

Then how are you typing now?? SORCERY!! WITCH!! HERETIC!!! not XD


----------



## revan4559

The update is up. Sorry its late Tuesday i was at a GW battleforce tournament as my Blood Angels. and Monday it was my dads birthday. So yeah, Next update will be Wednesday 8th.


----------



## High_Seraph

Howd ya do?


----------



## revan4559

came 3rd, would of been in the final but my brother beat me by on the last turn.

Blood Angels battle force(me) vs Space Marines battle force(my brother). Objectives match, killed most of his men with my Death Company but eventually only 2 survived and one broke his neck while assaulting(blew up a building with an objective and assaulted the 4 man tactical with 2 death company, 1 failed his difficult terrain so he tripped and broke his neck). But the 1 DC killed the 4 marines(2 attacks standard, 3 on charge, 4 with bolt pistol + power weapon) but was then in turn assaulted by 4 assault marines(was 5 but 1 failed its terrain check). most annoying this:

NONE of my squads(5 man assault, 10 man tactical which was combat squadded) got The Red First special rule so assaulting was annoying.


----------



## High_Seraph

Nice but I bet your brother was a bit cocky on the way to get some drinks though.


----------



## revan4559

I don't drink so -shrugs-. What was annoying was ALL four of my games were against Codex Marines:

Imperial Fists, White Scars, Raven Guard, then Astral Dragons(brothers custom chapter)


----------



## High_Seraph

oh your god that must have been boring.


----------



## Serpion5

Ugh, sadly true in many a tourney. I starkly refuse to game as any Imperial faction. Xenos or nothing!


----------



## Midge913

Hey Revan I was wondering if you were still taking players for this RP? Looking for a good SM RP to get involved in.


----------



## komanko

Desperately, yes he takes players  At least thats as far as I remember.


----------



## revan4559

Pm me or post up your character sheet and ill figure out which of the remaining npcs ill swap for your character.


----------



## Sytheris

Are you still recruiting for this Roleplay?


----------



## komanko

Firstly, welcome to Heresy 
Secondly, I would take a guess and say that what was said above your post applies to you too ^^ But you might as well wait for an answer.


----------



## Serpion5

Aye, could only be less pressure on the rest of us, especially me.  

I had what, four guys to control in that last post? :wacko: 

I`m starting to forget which one I actually put up the charsheet for... :scratchhead: 




I`m kidding of course.  All is well.


----------



## revan4559

Sytheris said:


> Are you still recruiting for this Roleplay?


Pm me your character sheet for review, we will discuss it then you can post it up on the recruitment thread. After that ill add you during the next update(if you post in time)


----------



## Midge913

Here he is Revan:

Name: Malachi Thengel

Age: 49

Appearance: Malachi stands approximatelt 7'5" tall, is well muscled but lean in appearance. He has brownish blond hair that is about shoulder length, but that he keeps up in a tail when he dons his armor. He bears several tribal tattoos, as his the custom for the warrior class of his home planets people, that run down the left side of his body from head to foot. The only other notable features are a long pale scar that runs underneath his right eye, and a large triangle shaped scar on his right shoulder, one on the front and a twin on his back, where he was impaled with a large piece of rebar during a campaign against a Renegade Space Marine warband.

Personality: Stubborn does not even begin to describe Malachi. It is as if the stereotypical trait for the descendants of Dorn coalesced in him ten fold. Malachi doesn't give up ground, doesn't yield in a fight, whether on the field of battle or in the practice cages, and will not leave a wounded brother behind. Yet his stubbornness cannot hide his deep routed jovial nature. Not a joker, but Malachi is exactly the kind of man you could spend hours with over a mug of strong ale, listening to him tell stories in his deep rumbling basso voice. He is ever the mediator between his brothers, calming the hot heads, and bringing the loners in to the fold. It is his firm belief that the bonds of brotherhood transcend everything else, and that when united a squad of Battle-brothers can accompish anything, and to hell with anyone or anything that thinks differently.

Background: Born on the jungle planet of Jerondal, a death world, Malachi grew up learning the code of the warrior. For on Jerondal, to survive one must learn the ways of the hunt. His natural gifts of size and strength, made him one of his tribes foremost warriors. It was assumed that when the Sons of Dorn next came to collect recruits, that Malachi would be among those selected and so he was.

During his initial training, Malachi excelled in close combat, both armed and unarmed. He felt at home with a blade in his hand, and his skills impressed his tutors. When he was elevated to the 10th company, he learned the power to be had in the art of ranged warfare. His Sergeants in the 10th always said that Malachi was the sort of marine that could kill you as well with a bolter from a hundred yards as he could face to face. It was in a skrimish against the Rengade Red Corsair Space Marines that Malachi saw his first real combat. His scout squad was ambushed by two squads of Chaos Raptors. The vile traitors descending from the skies with squeels of glee and oaths to the dark gods. One of the Raptors fired off a lucky shot with a meltagun that brought the Landspeeder Storm that carried Malachi and his squad crashing into to the earth. The insuing explosion killed 3 of the 5 Scouts that it had been carrying, and saw Malachi and his brother scout severely injured. Although he had been impaled through the right shoulder with a large piece of the Landspeeders frame, with a bellow he lifted his wounded brother onto his injured shoulder, picked up the plasma gun that rested beside his dead friends body, and slowly, but surely, ground his way out of the ambush. Keeping the Raptors pinned back, and killing half of them with well placed shots from his plasma gun. He held off the tainted marines for close to 500 yards, until reinforcements arrived. Shortly there after he was elevated to the 4th company, where he still carries the plasmagun that served him so well.

Type of Marine: Battle Brother

Weapons: MK XII "Ragefire" pattern Plasmagun, Chain Sword, Standard Astartes mk III bolt pistol

Equipment and Armour: Meltabomb, Krak Grenades, Frag Grenades, Mark 7 'Aquila' Power Armour, helmet with Targeting reticule


----------



## Midge913

Sorry for the double post, but I just made it all the way through the action thread and I must say that I am really excited to be joining in with this one.... I look forward to the update!


----------



## revan4559

The update is tomorrow so you need to post if you already havent.


----------



## komanko

Can you extend it to after tomorrow as I wont be able to post anything today due to tight schedule


----------



## revan4559

Ok extension on update deadline to friday 10th.


----------



## Marshal Ragnar

Hey, I hate to do this but I am ganna have to drop out. I am getting married in a week and am just to busy to be able to do this RP.


----------



## Jackinator

Ok, I've been a bit busy this week but I'll post today 

Edit: congrats man, sorry I didn't notice your post before, I was on via my phone


----------



## Serpion5

Marshal Ragnar said:


> Hey, I hate to do this but I am ganna have to drop out. I am getting married in a week and am just to busy to be able to do this RP.


Sucker!  

j/k, Congrats dude. :so_happy:


----------



## komanko

Mine will be up today wont ask to extend again 


And congratulations to you Marshal, wish you the best. And always remember when you are tired of the wife Heresy will welcome you back :laugh:


----------



## revan4559

Ill be posting the update up tomorrow.


----------



## Midge913

revan4559 said:


> Ill be posting the update up tomorrow.


looking forward to it!


----------



## revan4559

The update is now up. Next update will be Saturday 18th.


----------



## revan4559

I will be doing the update in about 7 hours(8pm GMT/England time) so if you need to post then you have until then.


----------



## Midge913

Is this RP still rolling? or has it officially died


----------



## High_Seraph

Sorry about the late post but spent to many nights out with friends getting completly shitfaced during the weekend. Midge I wouldn't call it dead just yet, Komanko will post something up soon I reckon then there will be an update.


----------



## Midge913

Good good!


----------



## komanko

Actually there is a high chance that this is it for me on this thread. 
I already spoke with revan and chances are that I will be dropping out simply because I can't connect with this character and story. 
Dunno why... But I haven't fully decided yet.


----------



## Serpion5

So will Revan continue without Komanko or look for a replacement?


----------



## komanko

Serp, I am sure you can all survive without me although I am a sagnificent and important figure in this roleplay :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Serpion5

Just asking, `cos I`ve already taken control of an extra guy.


----------



## revan4559

Who is still in the roleplay? im wondering who i need to do an update for, i need atleast 4 people still in it to continue it.


----------



## komanko

As I told you, I am out. Sorry


----------



## Midge913

I am still in mate!


----------



## Serpion5

Aye, I`m still here.


----------



## revan4559

Only 3 people are still in the roleplay and i need a minimum of 4 to continue. Do you three(midge, seraph, serpion) want to wait to see if someone joins or just call it a day?


----------



## Midge913

What ever you decide is good with me mate.


----------



## Goglas

Suggestion: If you're re-recruiting, perhaps you should make that clear in the thread's title. Kind of pointless to wait for people to come in if they don't know they're invited.

That said, The Sons of Dorn action thread was the first thread I checked to see what this forum was like. I read the first 3 pages or so, and I'll be glad to join.
However, I'm not sure if I could handle 2 rp's at the same time (even though the other one I signed up for hasn't started yet), so if you're ready to take the risk of me possibly, maybe, dropping out in a few weeks, tell me, and I'll write up a character.
Also, let me know if, how much and which part of the action thread I need to read to get a sense of where the story is right now, and what kind of character I'm expected to make.


----------



## Yru0

Thinking of joining  but just wondering, is there any changes to the original recruitment limits? And can we still have the heavy weapons? Just curious


----------



## revan4559

I think ill let Sons of Dorn rp close because we lost alot of players and new ones joining will have no idea whats going on and won't have that connection with those still in the rp, The Sons of Dorn name for the chapter has already been taken and they have fluff which required me renaming and rewriting their fluff(still in the process of doing so).

So yeah i'll let Sons of Dorn close, though within the next few weeks to a month i will open up another rp if people want to, either being a Chaos Fantasy, or the Night Angels(my custom blood angels) or pehaps ill have The Black Knights(MK II Sons of Dorn) finished by then to restart it.


----------



## High_Seraph

Still here and wanting to continue if possable.


----------



## Midge913

revan4559 said:


> I think ill let Sons of Dorn rp close because we lost alot of players and new ones joining will have no idea whats going on and won't have that connection with those still in the rp, The Sons of Dorn name for the chapter has already been taken and they have fluff which required me renaming and rewriting their fluff(still in the process of doing so).
> 
> So yeah i'll let Sons of Dorn close, though within the next few weeks to a month i will open up another rp if people want to, either being a Chaos Fantasy, or the Night Angels(my custom blood angels) or pehaps ill have The Black Knights(MK II Sons of Dorn) finished by then to restart it.


No problem mate. Shot me a PM when you get the new one, whatever it is I am interested, done and I will definitely want in.


----------



## Jackinator

Sorry, I'm still here, I've just had a lot of stuff on, I apologise for my lack of attention.


----------



## revan4559

I completely forgot Jackinator was still in it, so it means we have a minimum of 4 players >.< sorry about that. It seems that Sons of Dorn shall continue!

Goglas and Yru0 if you two would like to post up your character sheers ill do an update once ive got them which will add you both in. As for your question, i have 1 heavy weapons user in the squad so far so one of you can pick one of the heavy weapons.


----------



## Midge913

Ittttt Liiiivvvvees!


----------



## William Siegfried

Well I'd like to join you guys XD, and I can make things work as to why my guy just suddenly comes up now. Should be easy, I mean its just like the books right? XD new face comes in and everyone's like "WTH?! When and where did he come into this?!" Just for that added drama and action XD. besides looks like you guys could use a few more good Space Marines, and since I'm going to be starting my own RP forum some time soon based off DoW 40k this might prove HIGHLY useful to me, and future RP's.


----------



## William Siegfried

WIP still but I'll be done this swordsmen soon XD.

Name: Sigismund Godfred

Age: 50

Appearance: Sigismund is a rather proud, and handsome looking man, although some women call him beautiful when they see his gentle yet scarred face. He is an average sized Astartes and weights a bit less than the average Astartes due to his previous weight and features before becoming one of the Emperor's feared warriors. He has medium length blonde hair which is usually often messy or just flat down due to him usually wearing his helmet. He has a handsome yet gentle face despite the rather massive scar going across from his left eyebrow down past his eye and ending towards his cheekbone; which he had received during the third test on the road to becoming a Battle Brother. His eyes are sky blue, and give off the aura of pride, and security despite what he is. He is a rather athletic built Astarte unlike most of his brother whom are just ripped as a tank. He finds it better to keep his body much as what it was made to be yes but he also likes to keep it thinner and more lean as to allow him more speed in combat, and to use his blade rather. His hands which were once gentle and soft now are rough and now look like the hands of a swordsmen.

Personality: Sigismund is a rather fun, prideful, outgoing, faithful and loyal to the Emperor of man, his Primarch, and his brothers as all Astarte are in the chapters; well besides the fun, outgoing parts. He is usually always seen with a smile be it fake or real almost all the time outside of battle of course. He's always one for talking even when his brothers would find him annoying despite that he continues to talk and joke which often more times then not will brighten the mood of his brothers and keep their faith in the Emperor strong. He is also one of the few sons of Dorn who face the people to help try to calm them during times of crisis or despair as well as help the Chapter Chaplains find and purge the heretics within the populace by mainly using his smiling and friendly and outgoing personality and face. 

Despite how he acts most of the time being so outgoing and friendly he is highly loyal to the Emperor, and his Chapter's fallen Primarch Rogal Dorn. When it comes to fighting for the Emperor and his brothers he keeps his blade and bolter pistol up and ready to destroy and purge all those who threaten humanity and the Emperor of man along with his brothers. He is without fear as all his fellow brothers are, and is more than willing to serve even in death he will serve until the last bit of his soul has been used in service to the god Emperor. Before battle he will often make a number of oaths and pledges to the Emperor to purge/destroy his enemies, or to protect the Emperor's beloved people. If there is a chance he will gladly take up the sword and bolter and lead his brothers in the Crusade against the Emperor's enemies. He wishes to one day becoming a Chaplin of the Chapter.

Background: Like many of his brothers he was born on the Sons of Dorn's recruiting world of Valedor. He was nothing but a poor child living in the streets fighting everyday for his food, often times killing for it. His childhood was a bloody and brutal one filled with no light or faith. He wasn't a firm believer in the Emperor when he was 15 a year before he was taken and tested to become a God of war for the Emperor. For his 15th year of life he mainly did what he could to get by like usual, however after one robbery he was jumped by a good number of gangsters who weren't to happy to see someone robbing one of the many places under their protection. So they began to beat the living hell out of Sigismund, although he didn't take it laying down. Rather he fought back and ended up killing over half using a piece of steel pipe which was at one point in the hands of the now dead man who had tried to hit him with it. After the bloody and rather unfair fight Sigismund stood victorious covered in the blood of his attackers who either laid dead or dying. Sigismund quickly hobbled off holding his left arm which was broken along with his right leg. However he didn't know he was being watched, and not by the local police forces but rather a Veteran Sergeant looking for recruits for the Sons of Dorn, and he found one and a rather promising one at that. So he followed the young Sigismund back to where he had made his safe haven and once there he quickly tried to talk Sigismund into coming with him with the promise of giving him a new life. The words new life is what got him to quickly get up and follow the Sergeant. 

Shortly after being accepted into the testing he fought for not only a new life, but also to live on due to the risk of death being so strong. So he continued to fight and drag himself through the brutal and hellish testing before finally making into the ranks of the Sons of Dorn. He was proud of himself and now his faith in the Emperor was unshakable and unquestionable. He was now a true Marine who still had yet a lot to prove. So as time went by and as he fought through the brutal and hellish training he had become a fully fledged Space Marine earning his own Power Armor which he wore with pride. and after another 10 years of training he had gained amazing skill in handling and fighting with a blade, rather than a bolter. Many of those who he trained with and befriended believed he'd one day become the next Chapter Swordsmen, or perhaps due to his strong and unshakable faith in the Emperor he'd become one of the Chapters Chaplin's and lead from the front. 

Type of Marine: Swordsmen, and if need be Chaplin

Weapons: 
-1 Chain Sword; at the end of his chain blade's hilt hangs a small red braided rope with small golden eagle representing his faith to the Emperor which he holds in his sword, to him when he kills an enemy of the Emperor with that blade its as if the Emperor was the one guiding his and and blade to cut down those who would threaten humanity and his brothers. 

-1 Standard Astartes MK Vb Godwyn pattern Boltgun; best to have one when the enemy is to far away, even if ranged weapons aren't his thing he'll still use them to the best of his ability.

-1 Combat Knife; Always kept with him at all times just in case his chain sword is busy holding back one blade so he can quickly draw his combat knife to block or attack the other.


Equipment and Armour: (See Below)
-2 Frag Grenades; just carries two seeing how anymore could hinder him in combat more so when he has no use for them since his sword is the only weapon of which he wants to use and fight with.

Armor (went into some detail about his armor XD)
Sigismund wears a Mark 7 'Aquila' Power Armour with his helmet. When ever he is wearing his armor he will most likely ALWAYS be seen with his helmet on. On his chest piece near the right breast and under the red eagle he has one oath scroll which he had taken after he swore to uphold Dorn's honour. On the right leg on the lower armor piece around his calf is another oath scroll which was added on after he swore another oath of honour. On the back of his armored hand is the name of who was supposed to be his arranged wife and childhood friend whom has married another man due to him becoming a god of war; its more so just a way to remember who he was at one point in time, and help him fight just that much harder.


----------



## Goglas

Name: Marcus Cicero

Age: 53

Appearance: Cicero looks remarkably similar to Rogal Dorn, with sharp features, an unsmiling face, topped with an unruly shock of short, bone-white hair. 
He's average in height, and thinner than most, though one can hardly tell when he's wearing his Power Armor.

Personality: Being told of his similarity to Dorn all his life has turned Cicero into an extremely arrogant man. That said, he does try to resemble the Primarch, following the Imperial Fists' ethics of willpower, redemption, brilliant siegecraft, pain, and honor- which he is more than willing to protect in duels. 

Background: Born on Valedor, Cicero was recruited by the Sons at the age of 10, after being brought to the chapter keep by his family.
As he comes from the chapter's homeworld, he has had many opportunities to reunite with his people, which only helped to bolster his arrogance, as those who once considered him their equal now look upon him as one of the Emperor's finest.

Although he fought with Orks before, as well as many other Xeno and heretics, the Rexnar system would be his first major war. This fact, however, bothers him little, as he believes he is more than capable of dealing with Orkish scum.

Type of Marine: Battle Brother

Weapons:
Standard Astartes MK Vb Godwyn pattern Boltgun, Combat knife. 
--Yru can have the Heavy Bolter--

Equipment and Armour:
Meltabomb (1), Krak Grenades (3), Frag Grenades (2), Mark 6 'Corvus' Power Armour.


----------



## Yru0

Name: Sven Numitor

Age: 54

Appearance: Although of average height and build, in the midst of battle, something almost instinctive changes in Sven, to those around him he appears as immoveable as a wall, as if he dares the gods themselves to challenge his will and loyalty to the god-emperor and his brothers. Sven has closed croped, brown hair, standard for many Astartes, and his body is covered in many scars documenting the life of a warrior of mankind, the most notable of which is a burn mark scaring his right hand and lower arm. 

Personality: Sven is a deeply committed and stark marine on the field of battle, but a man who respects honor and loyalty amongst his brothers above all else. During battle Sven has taken to the Sons' strategy of defense, with his naturally stubborn nature translating into the will power to hold a position indefinitely, willing to hold the line against any foe until he either dies by opponents wound or starvation's embrace. 

Background: Sven was brought up on a small world near the fringes of the Sons' recruitment space. Its population was significant, but it was no where near that of a Hive World, and had no major natural resources or strategic value, causing it to be another foot note in the immeasurable Imperium, but to an impeding Ork Waaagh! It was an easy target for their unquenchable first for blood. The PDF put up a brave fight, but they could not stem the tide of such a horde, and word was sent in a desperate plea for aid from the Sons. By the time the marines had arrived, they were met with the sight of a world burning, the battles raging across its surface and ork ships hurling primitve barrages of weapons from orbit, uncaring as to who they hit, but as long as blood was spilled. Sven was in the midst of one of these battles, barely past ten years of age and an orphan from even earlier, he was one of the last to be evacuated, but by that point there was nowhere safe to run. 

Sven had to watch as the defenders were butchered by the invaders, and as mighty tanks were turned to mangled wrecks. His entire world and life was being obliterated before his eyes in a fit of primeval rage. Seeing the orks ravage all that he knew instilled a cold rage and hatred in his seemingly small body, and his life on the street gave him courage for what he did next. 

Sven dashed his way across open ground to the trench where the last line of PDF were making there stand, and before any could even notice his presence, Sven's small hands were straining to lift a lasgun and fire into the stampeding hordes. The battle was vicous and many perished in the heat and blood of the conflict, but the arrival of the Astartes spelled the doom of the orks' attack, and upon their stumbling upon a small child who was clutching an overheated lasgun, with blood pouring down burns from repeated firing, they could see the bravery in his eyes, and the loyalty in his stance upon the bloodied bodies of his comrades, a twisted firing step to allow his minute form to peer over the top and fire at the foes. 

Type of Marine: Battle Brother
Battle Brothers will mainly use a Boltgun/Bolter and Combat knife.

Weapons: heavy bolter (w/combat knife) 


Equipment and Armour: Meltabomb, Krak Grenades, Frag Grenades, Mark 7 Aquila Armour with a helmet which he always wears in battle, whenever Sven dons the full armour, he treats it as if he is under oath to never falter or sway in loyalty to his brothers, one which he takes very seriously. Sven also carries some extra ammunition for his Boltgun (opt.)

Will do bg and appearance later, but pressed for time tonight.


----------



## Goglas

You can have the Heavy Bolter, Yru.


----------



## Yru0

Cheers man!  But the offer still stands to anyone who wants the heavy (although I very much DO like the idea of that thing!  ) Also, just saying out loud here, I've read the codex and some fluff, but I still haven't fully wrapped my head around 'fluff-marines' so I might do something out of context or outrageously stupid  In that case just feel free to yell at me for a bit till I change it :clapping:


----------



## William Siegfried

By all means you have my vote to have the heavy Bolter man XD, I like my character getting up close and personal XD.


----------



## revan4559

Ill start working on the update on Friday, Siegfriend, you still need to fill out the personality and appearance of your character.


----------



## William Siegfried

I know lol, have it all done right now just have to copy and paste it from word lol.


----------



## revan4559

One last thing Siegfriend, you need to post up your characters background


----------



## William Siegfried

Alright bio is up now XD


----------



## revan4559

Alright, the update will be up within 2-3 hours and its going to be an Everyone update as i move it onto who is the new sergeant ect and it makes it easier for the 3 new players to join.

So far there are 8 of you(including Serp who controls 2), meaning that instead of having 3-4 npcs in the squad there will be 2. You will notice that some of the Npc's (Stern Thengel, Gaius and who ever the other one was) have been replaced by the new players.

The 9th member of your group is an npc and Serpion, Seraph, Jackinator will be pleased to know they still have NPC Battle Brother Demetrius Logan still in the squad.

Welcome to those new 3 members and hope you enjoy the rp.


----------



## revan4559

The update is up, the next update will be on Wednesday 13th.


----------



## Midge913

Excellent! Glad to see that this thing made its We'll Be Back roll!


----------



## William Siegfried

So whats the posting order, or is there one?


----------



## revan4559

no posting order, just get your post up between now and the next update.


----------



## Goglas

Post up. Hope I made a good first impression.

Two things:
1- I gathered that the new players should write as if their characters have always been with the squad, so I wrote under that assumption.

2- I called Heinriech a 'charging grox' based on his character sheet describing him as 'longing for close combat to prove his skill with a blade.' If this is inaccurate, please tell me, and I'll change it to something else.


----------



## Yru0

Goglas said:


> Post up. Hope I made a good first impression.
> 
> Two things:
> 1- I gathered that the new players should write as if their characters have always been with the squad, so I wrote under that assumption.



Do we just post like we've been there the whole time?


----------



## revan4559

Yru0 said:


> Do we just post like we've been there the whole time?


yes you do post like you've been in here since the beginning.


----------



## William Siegfried

whew thank God I did so XD. I wasn't sure either at first but I also posted as if he had been there for awhile thinking back to something I believe you posted about acting as if they were there.


----------



## Goglas

It might be stupid of me to ask, but I want to be sure. Is there a post limit per update? 
Also, since I remember reading players actually writing about their characters going to check their armor and weapons with a Tech'; Does it really matter? I.E. will there be consequences if I don't explicitly state my character has done so (Getting my bolter jammed or somesuch)?


----------



## Midge913

Revan has said before that he doesn't mind multiple posts as long as each of your posts meets the length requirements (i.e.- a good 7 sentence paragraph). 

As to your other question, I am not sure, but doing so couldn't hurt


----------



## Goglas

Righto, thanks, Midge. Sent Cicero off to the armories.

Also, William, since the next update isn't for another week, I thought you could send Sigismund after Cicero, and the two could have some sort of sparring match, perhaps a duel. You know, just to flesh out our characters and their relationship more (which, by the look of it, is turning quite hostile).


----------



## William Siegfried

Hmm.. would be interesting XD. Sparring was and is still the main way on how Space Marines bond and gain the trust of their fellow brothers.


----------



## Goglas

Post up. 

Since we aren't allowed to truly hurt each other without permission, I think it's best if we decide on the maiming part OOC. 
Now, I'd prefer it if there is no maiming, but I would like one of us to get a cut (leaving a scar) on his cheek, or even both of us, as a reminder of the match (something we can point to if our characters ever reminisce about this match). I'm willing to let you decide who. 
What do you think?


----------



## revan4559

I would suggest not getting to far into the sparring as it would mean you are further ahead time wise than the rest who have only posted once or twice. Plus i have something planned for the next update.


----------



## Goglas

I thought the next update would give us our orders and move us all forward to our next destination, so we could basically write as much as we like about what happens between the updates. 
If something's supposed to happen beforehand, though, or you have something else planned, should we stop now? Or can we finish the match in, say, one or two more posts? Then we'll end with a vague 'heading back to regroup with the squad' line.


----------



## revan4559

would of prefered to keep the squad together for the update but -shrugs-.


----------



## Goglas

So I take it we can finish our spar? 
Also, if you want Cicero and Sigismund with the others, there's no problem. Just have whatever's gonna happen happen only after our characters get back to the squad (who in the mean time have been doing something "off camera", if they don't post anything up).

Again, though, if this is really a problem, I guess we can stop now, or continue after the update, if that's possible, or just delete our posts and forget the whole thing.


----------



## revan4559

Continue with your spar, ill have the rest of the squad together just means they will get to the surprise first.


----------



## revan4559

The update is up. Next update will be Wednesday 20th. I also draw you all a picture of the city if you were wondering what it looked like using paint. Its in the latest update.


----------



## Goglas

Cool update. 

I'm going to wait for William to post first before I write anything to see if he wants to continue with the spar or go straight to the message from the sergeant.


----------



## revan4559

Extending the deadline to Friday 22nd as im pretty busy until then.


----------



## revan4559

Update will be tomorrow, if you need to post then i suggest you do asap.


----------



## revan4559

The update is now up, hope you enjoy it. Next update will be Friday 29th.


----------



## Goglas

Hey, William, just checking to see if you got my PM's. And why aren't the rest of you posting? Come on, WAR!


----------



## High_Seraph

Sorry for the lateness of my post but I hope it encourages you all to fight like Dorn is watching. It's my birthdday toaday and all week i've been drinking with friends.


----------



## Midge913

High_Seraph said:


> Sorry for the lateness of my post but I hope it encourages you all to fight like Dorn is watching. It's my birthdday toaday and all week i've been drinking with friends.


No problem mate! Happy birthday! 

It seems only fitting that you are the first to post being the Sgt. and all. I also wanted to remind you that my character carries a plasmagun if you needed to factor that into your orders at all


----------



## William Siegfried

Hey guys sorry I've been away for awhile... I've been really busy lately, and last weekend I ended up going camping with some of my friends. I'm also currently working on a script for a video I'm making for university... so I've been pretty busy with things. I'll try to post as soon as possible... or if I am still alive.


----------



## revan4559

Get posting, you have until friday before i update.


----------



## Serpion5

On it, I was waiting for the Sarge to give orders.


----------



## High_Seraph

Yeah the sarge was busy getting shitfaced with friends so he had hoped ya might get around to figuring things out yourselves. Turns out ya'll still need a babysiter.


----------



## Serpion5

lol, of all the times to go drinking. :drinks: 


_Castiel: Where`s the sarge? 

Asteroth: Dunno. D`ya think we should start shooting those oncoming orks anyway?

Castiel: Nah man. I don`t wanna be doin` stuff without the sarge`s ok first. 

Asteroth: I`m pretty sure he`d just say open fire man...

Castiel: I said we`re fucking waiting for him! Got it?!

Asteroth: *mumbles* ...moron... *mumbles*_


----------



## High_Seraph

Hey it was my birthday and different friends have off on different days so I got to party all week.

_Heinriech: Open fire you idiots!_


----------



## Goglas

Hey, William, do you mind if I just post for both of us? Seems you're busy at the moment, and I'd really like our characters to catch up with the rest of the squad.


----------



## Goglas

Sorry for the double post, but it's Friday. Should I just post without William's permission? Or maybe Revan can just reunite our characters with the squad in the update?

Another update sending the squad ahead in the story without us would just leave us quite a ways behind, it seems.


----------



## revan4559

Goglas just post that you've arrived at the gate/bridge and are now attacking the orks ect.


----------



## Midge913

Did I miss the update?


----------



## High_Seraph

If you did then everyone else has as well. I think Revan is waiting for William to post.


----------



## revan4559

Ill be getting the update done tomorrow, don't worry.


----------



## revan4559

Update is now up. Next update will be Wednesday 10th.


----------



## Midge913

Looks like it is going to be a fun update! Let's kick some orkish ass boys!


----------



## Serpion5

You sound just like them.


----------



## Goglas

You. .have. .messages. :

BIP
Hey, uhh, it's me. Listen, umm, first of all, do I need to kill that ugly Nob before the next update? Or after? I'm not really sure on the whole 2 posts to kill a Nob thing. 

Second, William PM'ed saying he won't be posting for a while, and asked me to take control of his character until he gets back. Is that OK with you? Should I just get his character to the bridge or what?

Right then, uhh...
BIP

End. .of. .message.


----------



## revan4559

Yes you can control his character until he returns so ill update for both of you each time i do updates.

As for killing the Nob it takes a minimum of 2 posts to kill higher level enemies and they usually only die when i decide, so you can wound but not kill just yet.


----------



## Goglas

Awesome. I'll be sure to include Sigismund in my posts from now on. I guess I'll just get him to the bridge, or make pretend he was with Marcus from the very beginning.

As for the Nob, I take it I need to wait for the next update now as I've already injured it.


----------



## Serpion5

I will be unable to post until next weekend so don`t wait for me if you need to move forward. Sorry, work demands me on the road this week.


----------



## Midge913

I will be getting a post up tomorrow. This last week has been hella busy for me and mine.


----------



## revan4559

The update is up. Next update will be on Wednesday 23rd.

Serpion if you want an update then pm me and ill add in Castiel and Asteroth into the update.


----------



## revan4559

The update is tomorrow but as no-one has posted its going to be extended a week.


----------



## Midge913

haha! funny you should mention that as I was working on my post presently. Well no matter, I shall have it up in a bit.


----------



## Goglas

This week went by incredibly fast. Since we have another week now I'll take the chance to focus on some other works and post in a few days.


----------



## Goglas

The last couple of weeks were incredibly erratic. I am very sorry I did not post before now. Anyhow, I just wanted to have something up so Marcus AND Sigismund would be a part of the next update. 

Again, sorry it took me so long.


----------



## revan4559

No problem, all im going to say is why is a Dreadnought wearing a helmet? Vladimir Falco is a dreadnought type without the helmet type front.


----------



## Goglas

"Out from behind the great Ancient Brother Falco came Sigismund, his armor covered in Ork blood and his helmet ruined, half of it missing." - The helmet and armor are Sigismund's, not the dreadnought's. 

Sorry if it isn't easily understood. I didn't put much effort into the post. I unfortunately don't have the time to write something proper at the moment.


----------



## revan4559

no problem. Just letting you know the update will be up on friday as im going to be very busy for wednesday and thursday(though it may be up thursday if i get some of it done tonight)


----------



## revan4559

After pming all of you about if you want to continue and about 4 of you said you don't mind ive decided that if all of you want to ill stop the roleplay of The Sons of Dorn and instead do:

The Angels of the Apocalypse. So we can all start from fresh and get some more players in so there is more interaction between you all. Everyone ok with that?


----------



## Midge913

As I indicated in my PM I am good to go with that. Some more players would be good. I got your PM about the fluff for the chapter and I am going to check that out later on tonight, but at first glance it looks pretty cool.


----------

